# Building the Shop



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*The Beginning*

So, my fiance at the time and I bought our first house at the end of Feb. First thing I said when I saw this houses garage was…... "my DREAM wood shop I've always wanted" .... SOLD!! lol My wood shop is going to be in my garage, it's a 3 car garage set up with a tandem on one side, I'll be using 35' x 10' of it and the wife gets the rest!  The first thing I did was build a bench to get all my odds and ends off the ground.









The front was suppose to be a solid piece but I measured incorrectly so I had to turn it to make it work without starting over. 








Full extension 100 lbs sliding drawers









Since we moved into our first house we had a lot of coupons for the big box stores, I decided to use them wisely, not buy a hose, a shovel, but the Ridgid 10" contractor saw!!! lol










I then decided that I needed a place to build my projects so I built a workbench. It's made out of 2×4's, 1×2's, Hard Maple for the vise and MDF for the top.








With the vise!









I have been looking on Craigslist every night for my more expensive tools I need/want for my future shop, Well I live in OKC but my parents live in Dallas and I find myself looking there because the markets better. So I purchased a Ridgid Jointer for $280 without even seeing it in person, I jumped on it b/c I found 5 of them within a week and they all sold for around $300. I had my dad go pick it up, it ran great but wasn't in the best of shape, rusty, over spray on it, etc. 2 days later I get on CL and came across the SAME jointer but its listed for $175 and basically brad new, owner manual, push sticks, everything except the original box. For some reason I thought it would be good idea to email asking if it was still available even though I had one in my parents garage. O yeah, this was in Dallas as well, long story short I jumped in my car and drove to Dallas on a Tues. to buy it. Sold the other one for $290!!!!  I also wired the shop for 220 for this bad boy!









I finally got tired of dust getting in my eyes out here in Oklahoma so I did some research and finally pulled the trigger on a Dust Collector!! I know, I know, its a HF product, but with some mods I think it will be well worth the money, I have A LOT of tools to buy, and some expensive ones coming up so anywhere I can save a dollar I will.








All set up, I'm going to add the wynn 35A filter and a separator in the future! 









We moved in Feb. 27th and got married March 25th so a lot has taken place in the last 3 months! More to come in the near future and I don't plan on stopping anytime soon unless my wife takes my CC from me!! lol


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *The Beginning*
> 
> So, my fiance at the time and I bought our first house at the end of Feb. First thing I said when I saw this houses garage was…... "my DREAM wood shop I've always wanted" .... SOLD!! lol My wood shop is going to be in my garage, it's a 3 car garage set up with a tandem on one side, I'll be using 35' x 10' of it and the wife gets the rest!  The first thing I did was build a bench to get all my odds and ends off the ground.
> 
> ...


If CC mean what I think it does, she had better go ahead and take it from you now, becasue it sounds like you've been bitten by "the bug". Once you've been bitten by it, our wives have to keep us in check. If not, we'll be living in the poor house with nowhere to store our tools. Of course, since we have "the bug", we'll find a place to store them so we can still use them, like at a friend's house or somewhere like that. 
I'm just joking. 
Seriously though, watch those purchases. This is a hobby that can get expensive quick. It amazes me the amount of money I have sunk into my hobby since I first started it. I can still sit and think right off the top of my head though about several thousand dollars worth of other tools I "need".


----------



## RKW (Dec 17, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *The Beginning*
> 
> So, my fiance at the time and I bought our first house at the end of Feb. First thing I said when I saw this houses garage was…... "my DREAM wood shop I've always wanted" .... SOLD!! lol My wood shop is going to be in my garage, it's a 3 car garage set up with a tandem on one side, I'll be using 35' x 10' of it and the wife gets the rest!  The first thing I did was build a bench to get all my odds and ends off the ground.
> 
> ...


looking good, let me know how the dust collector works. The only complaint i have with the ridgid jointer is the dust port clogs up, but i think this issue will be resolved once i have it hooked up to a dust collector.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *The Beginning*
> 
> So, my fiance at the time and I bought our first house at the end of Feb. First thing I said when I saw this houses garage was…... "my DREAM wood shop I've always wanted" .... SOLD!! lol My wood shop is going to be in my garage, it's a 3 car garage set up with a tandem on one side, I'll be using 35' x 10' of it and the wife gets the rest!  The first thing I did was build a bench to get all my odds and ends off the ground.
> 
> ...


lookin good. I hope you got that DC at Harbor Freight for 149.00 or so. there are always coupons in various wood/woodworking mags. oh, and nice bench by the way.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *The Beginning*
> 
> So, my fiance at the time and I bought our first house at the end of Feb. First thing I said when I saw this houses garage was…... "my DREAM wood shop I've always wanted" .... SOLD!! lol My wood shop is going to be in my garage, it's a 3 car garage set up with a tandem on one side, I'll be using 35' x 10' of it and the wife gets the rest!  The first thing I did was build a bench to get all my odds and ends off the ground.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *The Beginning*
> 
> So, my fiance at the time and I bought our first house at the end of Feb. First thing I said when I saw this houses garage was…... "my DREAM wood shop I've always wanted" .... SOLD!! lol My wood shop is going to be in my garage, it's a 3 car garage set up with a tandem on one side, I'll be using 35' x 10' of it and the wife gets the rest!  The first thing I did was build a bench to get all my odds and ends off the ground.
> 
> ...


oooh exciting! congrats on the house


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *The Beginning*
> 
> So, my fiance at the time and I bought our first house at the end of Feb. First thing I said when I saw this houses garage was…... "my DREAM wood shop I've always wanted" .... SOLD!! lol My wood shop is going to be in my garage, it's a 3 car garage set up with a tandem on one side, I'll be using 35' x 10' of it and the wife gets the rest!  The first thing I did was build a bench to get all my odds and ends off the ground.
> 
> ...


You are off and running on a great shop! Plus you have that space right next to the shop for expansion in the future


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Ridgid Drill Press on Clearance!!*

I was making a normal trip to HD for a spray pump for my RoundUp I bought at Sam's the other day. While entering the store through the lumber side of the store I couldn't help myself but go through the tools section. Well, turns out it was a good decision, Ridgid's 15" Drill press was on sale for $254 regularly $299 at HD. I talked with the sales guy and asked how long its been on sale because they only had one left, he said "a little while, it should drop again b/c their being discontinued or a new line is coming out" So I jumped on it! It's the one I want for my shop and I'm going to leave it in the box for 30 days just in case the price drops again!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Lance09 said:


> *Ridgid Drill Press on Clearance!!*
> 
> I was making a normal trip to HD for a spray pump for my RoundUp I bought at Sam's the other day. While entering the store through the lumber side of the store I couldn't help myself but go through the tools section. Well, turns out it was a good decision, Ridgid's 15" Drill press was on sale for $254 regularly $299 at HD. I talked with the sales guy and asked how long its been on sale because they only had one left, he said "a little while, it should drop again b/c their being discontinued or a new line is coming out" So I jumped on it! It's the one I want for my shop and I'm going to leave it in the box for 30 days just in case the price drops again!


I have one and it has been a great drill press.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Ridgid Drill Press on Clearance!!*
> 
> I was making a normal trip to HD for a spray pump for my RoundUp I bought at Sam's the other day. While entering the store through the lumber side of the store I couldn't help myself but go through the tools section. Well, turns out it was a good decision, Ridgid's 15" Drill press was on sale for $254 regularly $299 at HD. I talked with the sales guy and asked how long its been on sale because they only had one left, he said "a little while, it should drop again b/c their being discontinued or a new line is coming out" So I jumped on it! It's the one I want for my shop and I'm going to leave it in the box for 30 days just in case the price drops again!


Wayne, I hope so, its had some great reviews!


----------



## RKW (Dec 17, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *Ridgid Drill Press on Clearance!!*
> 
> I was making a normal trip to HD for a spray pump for my RoundUp I bought at Sam's the other day. While entering the store through the lumber side of the store I couldn't help myself but go through the tools section. Well, turns out it was a good decision, Ridgid's 15" Drill press was on sale for $254 regularly $299 at HD. I talked with the sales guy and asked how long its been on sale because they only had one left, he said "a little while, it should drop again b/c their being discontinued or a new line is coming out" So I jumped on it! It's the one I want for my shop and I'm going to leave it in the box for 30 days just in case the price drops again!


congrats Lance, i would invest in a good set of forstner bits and some brad point bits.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Ridgid Drill Press on Clearance!!*
> 
> I was making a normal trip to HD for a spray pump for my RoundUp I bought at Sam's the other day. While entering the store through the lumber side of the store I couldn't help myself but go through the tools section. Well, turns out it was a good decision, Ridgid's 15" Drill press was on sale for $254 regularly $299 at HD. I talked with the sales guy and asked how long its been on sale because they only had one left, he said "a little while, it should drop again b/c their being discontinued or a new line is coming out" So I jumped on it! It's the one I want for my shop and I'm going to leave it in the box for 30 days just in case the price drops again!


when you stumble on deals like this, you can't not pick it up. especially since you were gonna get it eventually.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Ridgid Drill Press on Clearance!!*
> 
> I was making a normal trip to HD for a spray pump for my RoundUp I bought at Sam's the other day. While entering the store through the lumber side of the store I couldn't help myself but go through the tools section. Well, turns out it was a good decision, Ridgid's 15" Drill press was on sale for $254 regularly $299 at HD. I talked with the sales guy and asked how long its been on sale because they only had one left, he said "a little while, it should drop again b/c their being discontinued or a new line is coming out" So I jumped on it! It's the one I want for my shop and I'm going to leave it in the box for 30 days just in case the price drops again!


Lance I also have one and love it. You can see pics of the table I built for it on my picturetrail link. Enjoy!


----------



## usnret (Jul 14, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Ridgid Drill Press on Clearance!!*
> 
> I was making a normal trip to HD for a spray pump for my RoundUp I bought at Sam's the other day. While entering the store through the lumber side of the store I couldn't help myself but go through the tools section. Well, turns out it was a good decision, Ridgid's 15" Drill press was on sale for $254 regularly $299 at HD. I talked with the sales guy and asked how long its been on sale because they only had one left, he said "a little while, it should drop again b/c their being discontinued or a new line is coming out" So I jumped on it! It's the one I want for my shop and I'm going to leave it in the box for 30 days just in case the price drops again!


I have the same on and it was on sale for $150, the store didnt have any in stock so I had to travel to another one 10 miles away and they reduced the price another $25. I think for $125 I got an awesome deal. The press is pretty good and I havent had any problems with it at all.


----------



## Transition (Jun 9, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Ridgid Drill Press on Clearance!!*
> 
> I was making a normal trip to HD for a spray pump for my RoundUp I bought at Sam's the other day. While entering the store through the lumber side of the store I couldn't help myself but go through the tools section. Well, turns out it was a good decision, Ridgid's 15" Drill press was on sale for $254 regularly $299 at HD. I talked with the sales guy and asked how long its been on sale because they only had one left, he said "a little while, it should drop again b/c their being discontinued or a new line is coming out" So I jumped on it! It's the one I want for my shop and I'm going to leave it in the box for 30 days just in case the price drops again!


The hardware store is a dangerous place for one's wallet. I have one too. It has served me well! Congrats!

BTW: You need to make some things for you significant other, especially stuff she can show off to others. It will pay dividends in the long run!


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Ridgid Drill Press on Clearance!!*
> 
> I was making a normal trip to HD for a spray pump for my RoundUp I bought at Sam's the other day. While entering the store through the lumber side of the store I couldn't help myself but go through the tools section. Well, turns out it was a good decision, Ridgid's 15" Drill press was on sale for $254 regularly $299 at HD. I talked with the sales guy and asked how long its been on sale because they only had one left, he said "a little while, it should drop again b/c their being discontinued or a new line is coming out" So I jumped on it! It's the one I want for my shop and I'm going to leave it in the box for 30 days just in case the price drops again!


usnret, That's a DEAL, when and where was that? This is the cheapest I've seen it. Well, since I've started looking, 4 months ago! lol

Transition, I plan on it!! I have a cool jewelry box I want to build her, I just keep telling her I need more tool to make it!! lol Truth is I do though, I need a planer, band saw and the Incra TS-LS joinery system with router table, that one I really need!


----------



## Transition (Jun 9, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Ridgid Drill Press on Clearance!!*
> 
> I was making a normal trip to HD for a spray pump for my RoundUp I bought at Sam's the other day. While entering the store through the lumber side of the store I couldn't help myself but go through the tools section. Well, turns out it was a good decision, Ridgid's 15" Drill press was on sale for $254 regularly $299 at HD. I talked with the sales guy and asked how long its been on sale because they only had one left, he said "a little while, it should drop again b/c their being discontinued or a new line is coming out" So I jumped on it! It's the one I want for my shop and I'm going to leave it in the box for 30 days just in case the price drops again!


Yeah, yeah, yeah, I hear ya! LOL! Don't forget the hand tools. I love my double bladed pull saw ($20). Half the time I break out a hand tool as opposed to setting up the power tools to do a job. And I get for free what most guys pay big bucks for at the gym - a good workout!

I'd go for the planer first…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Ridgid Drill Press on Clearance!!*
> 
> I was making a normal trip to HD for a spray pump for my RoundUp I bought at Sam's the other day. While entering the store through the lumber side of the store I couldn't help myself but go through the tools section. Well, turns out it was a good decision, Ridgid's 15" Drill press was on sale for $254 regularly $299 at HD. I talked with the sales guy and asked how long its been on sale because they only had one left, he said "a little while, it should drop again b/c their being discontinued or a new line is coming out" So I jumped on it! It's the one I want for my shop and I'm going to leave it in the box for 30 days just in case the price drops again!


I've had one for a couple of years now. I love mine.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Ridgid Drill Press on Clearance!!*
> 
> I was making a normal trip to HD for a spray pump for my RoundUp I bought at Sam's the other day. While entering the store through the lumber side of the store I couldn't help myself but go through the tools section. Well, turns out it was a good decision, Ridgid's 15" Drill press was on sale for $254 regularly $299 at HD. I talked with the sales guy and asked how long its been on sale because they only had one left, he said "a little while, it should drop again b/c their being discontinued or a new line is coming out" So I jumped on it! It's the one I want for my shop and I'm going to leave it in the box for 30 days just in case the price drops again!


So I finally got her up and running, can't wait to build a table down the road.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Update*

I bought the Ridgid 15" Drill press with the intention of keeping in the box for at least 30 days so I could watch the price and see if it would go down since the salesman said it was on clearance. Well….... that lasted about 45 minutes, i realized if the price did drop I could just take my receipt up there!

Good thing I was acting like a 6 yr old on Christmas b/c the one I bought was missing a bunch of parts, like the cast iron base. They must have sold me the one they were grabbing parts out of. So I had to drive back to HD and get another one, good thing I opened the box b/c my local HD only had one more left.

Can't wait to build a drill press table down the road!!!! A couple more tools to purchase then its off to the races building shop furniture.










My local Woodcraft was having a 15% off everything in the store sale since it was their 5th yr anniversary. I needed to pick up some hose connectors and a 20 ft. clear hose. I wish the pocket book was over flowing cause I could have done some real damage in that store! lol










I plan on using the quick disconnect between the TS and jointer and use the other line to go to all my other tools that will have a DC hooked to them, miter saw, drill press, planer, and bandsaw.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Update*
> 
> I bought the Ridgid 15" Drill press with the intention of keeping in the box for at least 30 days so I could watch the price and see if it would go down since the salesman said it was on clearance. Well….... that lasted about 45 minutes, i realized if the price did drop I could just take my receipt up there!
> 
> ...


This is the one I'm going to build mine off of.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Update*
> 
> I bought the Ridgid 15" Drill press with the intention of keeping in the box for at least 30 days so I could watch the price and see if it would go down since the salesman said it was on clearance. Well….... that lasted about 45 minutes, i realized if the price did drop I could just take my receipt up there!
> 
> ...


What a start, keep going, please post as you build


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Update*
> 
> I bought the Ridgid 15" Drill press with the intention of keeping in the box for at least 30 days so I could watch the price and see if it would go down since the salesman said it was on clearance. Well….... that lasted about 45 minutes, i realized if the price did drop I could just take my receipt up there!
> 
> ...


A good start.. You will enjoy every part of putting your shop together and accumulating tools.
I have such good memories and great enjoyment when I built my new shop about 3 1/2 years ago. It was fun seeing it come together and having the satisfaction of it going from an empty room to a overcrowded workplace that it has evolved into


----------



## RKW (Dec 17, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *Update*
> 
> I bought the Ridgid 15" Drill press with the intention of keeping in the box for at least 30 days so I could watch the price and see if it would go down since the salesman said it was on clearance. Well….... that lasted about 45 minutes, i realized if the price did drop I could just take my receipt up there!
> 
> ...


looking good lance. Is the jointer working better now that it has a vacuum on it? Mine always clogs. 
Nice looking drill press.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Update*
> 
> I bought the Ridgid 15" Drill press with the intention of keeping in the box for at least 30 days so I could watch the price and see if it would go down since the salesman said it was on clearance. Well….... that lasted about 45 minutes, i realized if the price did drop I could just take my receipt up there!
> 
> ...


YES!! When I made my parents cedar patio table I took the dust port off, that helped a lot!! Now with the HF DC it runs great! How's the shop coming along? Too hot these days!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Update*
> 
> I bought the Ridgid 15" Drill press with the intention of keeping in the box for at least 30 days so I could watch the price and see if it would go down since the salesman said it was on clearance. Well….... that lasted about 45 minutes, i realized if the price did drop I could just take my receipt up there!
> 
> ...


looks like you're movin in the right direction


----------



## RKW (Dec 17, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *Update*
> 
> I bought the Ridgid 15" Drill press with the intention of keeping in the box for at least 30 days so I could watch the price and see if it would go down since the salesman said it was on clearance. Well….... that lasted about 45 minutes, i realized if the price did drop I could just take my receipt up there!
> 
> ...


Its very hot. Fortunately i put a wall unit in the shop which is doing a decent job of keeping it cool. She is coming along nicely. I have added wood storage an extra work bench and some odds and ends. I also ordered a hot/cold water dispenser which should be here tomorrow. No more running inside to get a drink of cold water.

Only one compaint. I killed a black widow out there last night. Im use to seeing them at work, but not around my house.


----------



## davemurray (Nov 15, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Update*
> 
> I bought the Ridgid 15" Drill press with the intention of keeping in the box for at least 30 days so I could watch the price and see if it would go down since the salesman said it was on clearance. Well….... that lasted about 45 minutes, i realized if the price did drop I could just take my receipt up there!
> 
> ...


Since this a floor model think about a rolling cabinet to go under the table, I built one for my D/P and was glad I did.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*INCRA Miter found on Craigslist*

So I was doing my normal search on CL in the 3 cities I live closest to like I do almost every night. Well I remembered I'm going to Wichita Tuesday for work why not look there so I did, nothing came of it so I was board and just typed in Table Saw, I already have one but you never know what might pop up. Good thing I did!!!!

The INCRA miter gauge is what I wanted! So I emailed asking if he'd sell it w/o the saw, $60 INCRA 1000SE

I'll pick it up Tuesday if nothing is broken on it, looks like its in great shape.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Lance09 said:


> *INCRA Miter found on Craigslist*
> 
> So I was doing my normal search on CL in the 3 cities I live closest to like I do almost every night. Well I remembered I'm going to Wichita Tuesday for work why not look there so I did, nothing came of it so I was board and just typed in Table Saw, I already have one but you never know what might pop up. Good thing I did!!!!
> 
> ...


Great price on the gauge…


----------



## usnret (Jul 14, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *INCRA Miter found on Craigslist*
> 
> So I was doing my normal search on CL in the 3 cities I live closest to like I do almost every night. Well I remembered I'm going to Wichita Tuesday for work why not look there so I did, nothing came of it so I was board and just typed in Table Saw, I already have one but you never know what might pop up. Good thing I did!!!!
> 
> ...


NIce find, I have the v120 and paid the same price when it was on sale.


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *INCRA Miter found on Craigslist*
> 
> So I was doing my normal search on CL in the 3 cities I live closest to like I do almost every night. Well I remembered I'm going to Wichita Tuesday for work why not look there so I did, nothing came of it so I was board and just typed in Table Saw, I already have one but you never know what might pop up. Good thing I did!!!!
> 
> ...


Lance,

You will love the accurracy and the repeatability that you will get with the miter gauge, not to mention the great price.


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *INCRA Miter found on Craigslist*
> 
> So I was doing my normal search on CL in the 3 cities I live closest to like I do almost every night. Well I remembered I'm going to Wichita Tuesday for work why not look there so I did, nothing came of it so I was board and just typed in Table Saw, I already have one but you never know what might pop up. Good thing I did!!!!
> 
> ...


Nice pickup! I paid about that much for my V120


----------



## topherstrux (Jul 25, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *INCRA Miter found on Craigslist*
> 
> So I was doing my normal search on CL in the 3 cities I live closest to like I do almost every night. Well I remembered I'm going to Wichita Tuesday for work why not look there so I did, nothing came of it so I was board and just typed in Table Saw, I already have one but you never know what might pop up. Good thing I did!!!!
> 
> ...


Good job, looks like you will be building that shop furniture before you know it.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Video Update *

*Here's a quick Shop Tour Update of my shop and the progress I've done since we bought the house in March.*


----------



## topherstrux (Jul 25, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> *Here's a quick Shop Tour Update of my shop and the progress I've done since we bought the house in March.*


Good update. Especially the pink ice chest. Goes well. LOL!


----------



## Transition (Jun 9, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> *Here's a quick Shop Tour Update of my shop and the progress I've done since we bought the house in March.*


Very cool watching the progress! I recommend a shelf or table adjacent to the drill press. I have the same model, and I am always on the "now where did I set that bit/piece/chuck" hunt! Also Woodcraft is having a sale on bits - 170pc, your choice of either brad point or twist, $30 - http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2081568/30005/170-Piece-TiN-Coated-Brad-Point-Drill-Bit-Set-With-Drill-Bit-Gauge.aspx


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> *Here's a quick Shop Tour Update of my shop and the progress I've done since we bought the house in March.*


I plan on building a table with a draw for all my bits. (Pictures below). Thanks for the Link on the sale, I might look into that, whats the big difference in brad or twist point? 
This Table









Like this for the drawer


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> *Here's a quick Shop Tour Update of my shop and the progress I've done since we bought the house in March.*


Nice start to the shop and projects gallery!


----------



## Transition (Jun 9, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> *Here's a quick Shop Tour Update of my shop and the progress I've done since we bought the house in March.*


I really do need to build tables and a clamping system. Brad point bits have a point at the end to help guide the bit into wood exactly where you want it. I love them for wood. Unfortuantely the point is no good on metal. Twist points are the points that you typically find on metal drilling bits and are more versatile. I have a smaller set of twist points. I bought the brad point set as I work mostly with wood and like to keep some bits with my press, with my corded drill, and in my tool bag.

Which bring me to another suggestion. A place for everything and everything in its place. I hate it when I can't find my tools, or I have to go get a tool from the house because that's where I left it. So as I've grown my collection, I've gathered different sets of common hand tools (hammers, saws, screwdrivers, etc). The largest set is in my shop, another in my house, an yet another in a tool bag that I can throw in my truck. I also have different tool boxes for different applications. I have a plumbing tool box, electrical tool box, painting tool box, and even a gardening box. And I make it a practice to pick up extra parts for the boxes (e.g if I have to buy a 1/2" coupling for a plumbing job I grab a couple extra). It's saves so much time and frustration to have my tools and parts where I need them, when I need them!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> *Here's a quick Shop Tour Update of my shop and the progress I've done since we bought the house in March.*


wtf is a left handed router table ?

no dust

cords still have the "prebend" of brand new

smells like BS, fishy half truths


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> *Here's a quick Shop Tour Update of my shop and the progress I've done since we bought the house in March.*


nice tour. coming along nicely


----------



## smboudreaux (May 16, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> *Here's a quick Shop Tour Update of my shop and the progress I've done since we bought the house in March.*


nice. thanks for the tour.


----------



## 58j35bonanza (Jan 11, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> *Here's a quick Shop Tour Update of my shop and the progress I've done since we bought the house in March.*


What do you think of the HF dust collector?


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> *Here's a quick Shop Tour Update of my shop and the progress I've done since we bought the house in March.*


Moron, I mean't to say "left sided router table extension" not left handed router table, and there is no dust b/c its 107* in OKC and the tools are brand new b/c I just bought them! The shops only 4 months old.

Roger, Thanks, its coming along, slowly i guess is better then not coming along at all.

Bonanza, i have only used the DC once with the 6" jointer and it worked great!!! For the money, you can't go wrong. With a few mod's like a baffle separator and a wynn filter I think she's work just as well as the big boys.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> *Here's a quick Shop Tour Update of my shop and the progress I've done since we bought the house in March.*


Lance You still need to come visit as I know you will see some ideas that will work for you. Andy


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> *Here's a quick Shop Tour Update of my shop and the progress I've done since we bought the house in March.*


I know, I've just been busy with work and family finally coming up from Texas to visit us since we moved up here last year. I'll get over there one of these days, just don't know when. Being married limits the amount of travel since I travel for work enough as it is. One of these days Andy, we'll get your shop dirty!! lol


----------



## weldingdrummer (Feb 22, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> *Here's a quick Shop Tour Update of my shop and the progress I've done since we bought the house in March.*


I made a torsion top for my outfeed table which also serves as my assembly table. It was inspired from the wood whisperer and when I complete it I will here some more storage with drawers and wire with outlets and will house my small air compressor. It is real nice and flat which is a must. Nice beginnings of a shop and keep posting. Let's see some projects up here.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> *Here's a quick Shop Tour Update of my shop and the progress I've done since we bought the house in March.*


Nice update. Looking good so far. You right the peg board cabinet will go great on that back wall. I have a Rigid table saw and put a router table on the side as well. I got it from MLCS. I use the 3 1/4 Triton in the table and love it. You don't need a lift system with a Triton. Incra system rocks! I have a bunch of thier products as well. Are you going to run the dust collection on the walls arounD the shop?

Nice work


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> *Here's a quick Shop Tour Update of my shop and the progress I've done since we bought the house in March.*


Nice tour, thanks for showing. Drawer under the table at the drill press while nice, could be a pain in the butt if you should want to drill something "oversized" and you would have to remove the top to do that. Better to have a cabinet on wheels that would or could park under the drill press and easily roll out of the way when necessary. My .02


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> *Here's a quick Shop Tour Update of my shop and the progress I've done since we bought the house in March.*


Dave, Thanks for the Buddy add, I know I said the wood whisperer's out feed table but I mean't the torsion box assembly table where he put his compressor in, I'm going to use mine for both assembly and an out feed table on casters. I like the storage and like the design. The 3 projects I have up are somewhat new, they were all built in the new shop. The reason I have stopped building project of late is b/c of the temperature increase to 100+ degrees and I'm saving up for a band saw and the INCRA joinery system. Once I have those tools I have a long list house projects to build along with shop furniture. Can't wait!


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> *Here's a quick Shop Tour Update of my shop and the progress I've done since we bought the house in March.*


Ken, I do plan on running PVC to all my tools, If you look at my workshop tab I have a picture I made that shows the tool set up along with the duck work. It's going to be a simple system, 4" or 6" PVC ( haven't decided) running behind the miter stations and I'll wrap it around the drill press, then have flex hose going to my miter station, drill press, planer and band saw. Eventually I'll have the TS, jointer, miter saw, drill press, planer and band saw hooked up on blast gates.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> *Here's a quick Shop Tour Update of my shop and the progress I've done since we bought the house in March.*


Bearpie, I have thought about that, we'll see when the time comes to build the table. The table MDF and T slots is the design I like best right now, whether it will have a drawer IDK. Thanks for the .02!! well worth the money!!


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> *Here's a quick Shop Tour Update of my shop and the progress I've done since we bought the house in March.*


So you went to the store for Round-up and came home with a drill press. When I do stuff like that, I usually get caught by the wife. I like your organization…......


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*INCRA made it to the shop*

Well I picked up the INCRA miter 1000SE today from a guy on CL and the first thing I did when I got it home was take it apart and clean it, there was a little rust so I gave it little TLC.










*TOO MUCH TLC….....well really just to much water!! lol*










*Nice and clean after her bath, probably the last bath of her life!!! I'm going to make it snow wood all over her!!*


















*Not bad for $60!!*


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Lance09 said:


> *INCRA made it to the shop*
> 
> Well I picked up the INCRA miter 1000SE today from a guy on CL and the first thing I did when I got it home was take it apart and clean it, there was a little rust so I gave it little TLC.
> 
> ...


It a very nice and accurate miter gauge but beware to make sure that you always double check that the gold extrusion aluminum has a cleared path of the saw blade. When changing from a straight cut to a angle cut the unit need to be zero out from the blade path and then reset when going back. Hope this make senses, its the best miter gauge I've ever own, enjoy…BC


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *INCRA made it to the shop*
> 
> Well I picked up the INCRA miter 1000SE today from a guy on CL and the first thing I did when I got it home was take it apart and clean it, there was a little rust so I gave it little TLC.
> 
> ...


The 1000se is a great miter gague. You will really enjoy it. I bought a new one a couple of years ago and a few weeks later found another one on craigslist extremely cheap. I use one on mt table saw and one on my router table


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*My next toy for the shop!?!?!*

I wanted to get some feedback from Lumberjocker's on what I should get next, I'm getting close to the end of all my big tool purchases and Fall is just around the corner so I'll be able to get back in the shop to make sawdust, lets hope so with these hot days we've had.

My shopping list:

INCRA Joinery System Combo #1 w/ left had router table
Dewalt DW618PK Router….....or something better??? IDK, _*Suggestions!!*_ 
Grizzly 14" Deluxe Band Saw
Dewalt DW735 Planer

*My question to all of you is…... what do I need most?!?*

I plan on making shop furniture, side tables and a Jewelry Mirror this Fall.

I was thinking the INCRA Combo w/ a the Dewalt router…......... Let's discuss what others think?????


----------



## yougbuckwoodworker (Sep 29, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *My next toy for the shop!?!?!*
> 
> I wanted to get some feedback from Lumberjocker's on what I should get next, I'm getting close to the end of all my big tool purchases and Fall is just around the corner so I'll be able to get back in the shop to make sawdust, lets hope so with these hot days we've had.
> 
> ...


porter cable 3 horse router would probly be better, maybe with a router razier, then u can do all ur raised panels and bigger bits


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *My next toy for the shop!?!?!*
> 
> I wanted to get some feedback from Lumberjocker's on what I should get next, I'm getting close to the end of all my big tool purchases and Fall is just around the corner so I'll be able to get back in the shop to make sawdust, lets hope so with these hot days we've had.
> 
> ...


Have you checked out Ridgid's planer at Home Depot? Lifetime warranty! I have several Ridgid tools and find them to be very good, plus the lifetime warranty is a huge plus.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *My next toy for the shop!?!?!*
> 
> I wanted to get some feedback from Lumberjocker's on what I should get next, I'm getting close to the end of all my big tool purchases and Fall is just around the corner so I'll be able to get back in the shop to make sawdust, lets hope so with these hot days we've had.
> 
> ...


Without knowing what you already have, it is hard to say. If you already have a router of some sort, my choice would be the band saw. I find the band saw to be an extremely useful tool. I use it almost as much as my table saw. The 14" is a good size. The Grizzly has received good reviews. However, if money were no object, I think I would opt for Powermatic. Unfortunately, for me, money is an object so I purchased a used Delta (actually it is an old Rockwell in the pre-delta days - that is actually better) for my own shop. Much the way that I got all of my stationary machines.

Doc


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *My next toy for the shop!?!?!*
> 
> I wanted to get some feedback from Lumberjocker's on what I should get next, I'm getting close to the end of all my big tool purchases and Fall is just around the corner so I'll be able to get back in the shop to make sawdust, lets hope so with these hot days we've had.
> 
> ...


How will you mount the router? If you don't use a lift, then I'd opt for either the Milwaukee 5625 or the big Triton. These allow for above the table bit changes out of the box, as well as some lift capabilities, though neither is substitution for a real lift - the Tritons are not compatible with other lifts though. However, some will argue that the built-in lift in the Triton is all you need (that's not true for me, but it is for some). But both are larger hp routers, which I think is very important in a router table. The DeWalt isn't a bad approach either since you can also use it handheld, but that requires a more traditional approach to bit changes and adjustments.

But definitely get the router table and Incra setup first. Just too much that can be done with them, and you can take advantage of the Incra fence on the table saw, which I think is worth the cost alone. You'll be astonished at how fast and accurate your cuts will be.

You will want that planer soon thereafter. The more that you practice the joinery, the more you'll see that many of the templates require thicknessed boards.


----------



## Transition (Jun 9, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *My next toy for the shop!?!?!*
> 
> I wanted to get some feedback from Lumberjocker's on what I should get next, I'm getting close to the end of all my big tool purchases and Fall is just around the corner so I'll be able to get back in the shop to make sawdust, lets hope so with these hot days we've had.
> 
> ...


You don't need the joinery system and would probably benefit from learning how to join without it.

And I believe you already have a router?

So it's a toss-up between the planer and the band saw…

A planer is really nice for making flat panels. I have one and I use it for processing wood that I mill from trees with my chain saw. But the planer limits you to 13" and you might be able to make do with your joiner. In addition you'll want to set up a place for it, and maybe even create extended infeed and outfeed tables. And you're gonna want to get your dust collector up and running.

So I'd probably go with the band saw. As I recall you were going to make your wife a jewelry box? You could make her a nice band saw box (there are lots of beautiful designs), to hold her over…

Of course you could just buy them all. Plus a lathe; you definitely need a lathe…


----------



## RKW (Dec 17, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *My next toy for the shop!?!?!*
> 
> I wanted to get some feedback from Lumberjocker's on what I should get next, I'm getting close to the end of all my big tool purchases and Fall is just around the corner so I'll be able to get back in the shop to make sawdust, lets hope so with these hot days we've had.
> 
> ...


i would go with the planer or bandsaw. there are some operations that are impossible or next to impossible to do without a bandsaw. Other tools you can find alternative ways to achieve operation. Basically i would say a bandsaw would be your most versatille tool. On the other hand, a planer with your tablesaw and jointer gives you the ability to mill your own lumber to and dimension you need. There are other ways to thickness lumber but i have never done it. A router and a shop built jig will achieve that operation. 
Ive only had my bandsaw for a few weeks so i am still learning. I can tell you that different blades make a huge difference. You will want to start out with at least two blades.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *My next toy for the shop!?!?!*
> 
> I wanted to get some feedback from Lumberjocker's on what I should get next, I'm getting close to the end of all my big tool purchases and Fall is just around the corner so I'll be able to get back in the shop to make sawdust, lets hope so with these hot days we've had.
> 
> ...


well, before you can do anything, if you're buying rough cut lumber,.... you need a planer after the jointer of coarse.  but, and, actually, you may need a bandsaw to cut the rough lumber to make it to the planer to etc… oh my, I'm soooo confused!!! haha 
anyway, good luck with your decision.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *My next toy for the shop!?!?!*
> 
> I wanted to get some feedback from Lumberjocker's on what I should get next, I'm getting close to the end of all my big tool purchases and Fall is just around the corner so I'll be able to get back in the shop to make sawdust, lets hope so with these hot days we've had.
> 
> ...


My vote's the planer. I love my 735 but I often wish I'd bought a non-grizzly (sorry, guys) stationary unit. That being said, I think 13" is pretty workable. I'm not sure how much I'd gain in MY SHOP (just my shop and the stuff I make) with a few extra inches. I just like the idea of a big stationary tool, sitting at the ready. The 735 isn't exactly "portable" after all.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *My next toy for the shop!?!?!*
> 
> I wanted to get some feedback from Lumberjocker's on what I should get next, I'm getting close to the end of all my big tool purchases and Fall is just around the corner so I'll be able to get back in the shop to make sawdust, lets hope so with these hot days we've had.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advise gentlemen!

I don't have a router yet!!!!, that's why I was thinking the DW618 for now and I'll get the 3HP Porter Cable down the road for my router extension on my TS. I'm searching hard on CL for the DW735 planer so I can save a few $$$! I think I'm going to have to buy the INCRA TS-LS joinery system new along with the Grizzly 14" Band Saw.

I would love to buy the Grizzly BS next but the current funds won't allow me to do that seeing I just bought my wife a king Serta I-Comfort bed, with that purchase I could have bought all 4 items at once!!! lol Things you do for your wife?! lol

As for now, leaning towards the router! I found the fix/plunge base kit for $179 w/ free shipping.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *My next toy for the shop!?!?!*
> 
> I wanted to get some feedback from Lumberjocker's on what I should get next, I'm getting close to the end of all my big tool purchases and Fall is just around the corner so I'll be able to get back in the shop to make sawdust, lets hope so with these hot days we've had.
> 
> ...


Oooh, yeah, I might get a router first Unfortunately, the 735s seem to hold their value pretty well. They come up on occasion, though. When you're looking at the 3hp routers, don't overlook the Freud. I've been really happy with mine, much better than my 3hp Triton. I got my Freud for under $250 and I KNOW I got the triton for under $200. Good luck!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *My next toy for the shop!?!?!*
> 
> I wanted to get some feedback from Lumberjocker's on what I should get next, I'm getting close to the end of all my big tool purchases and Fall is just around the corner so I'll be able to get back in the shop to make sawdust, lets hope so with these hot days we've had.
> 
> ...


I'd recommend a Ridgid planer as mine has proven itself over time and miles of lumber. I also like Ridgid planer blades better than DW. Then start saving for the 17" Extreme series bandsaw from Grizzly as it is well worth the extra bucks. Come visit and you can "test drive" my planer and bandsaw.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*DW735 on CL*

As many of you read in my #7 Blog I asked for some feedback on what I should get for my shop next. Everyone's comments were helpful!!! I started looking on CL and came across a DW735 Planer for $400, these don't pop up on CL to often in good condition, offered $375 and I had my myself a new planer for my shop. The gentlemen only used it for one small kitchen project, so it turned out to be a great deal for me.


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *DW735 on CL*
> 
> As many of you read in my #7 Blog I asked for some feedback on what I should get for my shop next. Everyone's comments were helpful!!! I started looking on CL and came across a DW735 Planer for $400, these don't pop up on CL to often in good condition, offered $375 and I had my myself a new planer for my shop. The gentlemen only used it for one small kitchen project, so it turned out to be a great deal for me.


Nice catch Lance! Hope it serves you well.


----------



## MikeGo (Jul 19, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *DW735 on CL*
> 
> As many of you read in my #7 Blog I asked for some feedback on what I should get for my shop next. Everyone's comments were helpful!!! I started looking on CL and came across a DW735 Planer for $400, these don't pop up on CL to often in good condition, offered $375 and I had my myself a new planer for my shop. The gentlemen only used it for one small kitchen project, so it turned out to be a great deal for me.


I have the same one, it`s awsome.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *DW735 on CL*
> 
> As many of you read in my #7 Blog I asked for some feedback on what I should get for my shop next. Everyone's comments were helpful!!! I started looking on CL and came across a DW735 Planer for $400, these don't pop up on CL to often in good condition, offered $375 and I had my myself a new planer for my shop. The gentlemen only used it for one small kitchen project, so it turned out to be a great deal for me.


very good deal. the reviews on this are very good that i've seen. you were in the right place at the right time.


----------



## topherstrux (Jul 25, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *DW735 on CL*
> 
> As many of you read in my #7 Blog I asked for some feedback on what I should get for my shop next. Everyone's comments were helpful!!! I started looking on CL and came across a DW735 Planer for $400, these don't pop up on CL to often in good condition, offered $375 and I had my myself a new planer for my shop. The gentlemen only used it for one small kitchen project, so it turned out to be a great deal for me.


Good job bro in law. Now gotta get crackin on the projects!


----------



## Freakazoid (Oct 17, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *DW735 on CL*
> 
> As many of you read in my #7 Blog I asked for some feedback on what I should get for my shop next. Everyone's comments were helpful!!! I started looking on CL and came across a DW735 Planer for $400, these don't pop up on CL to often in good condition, offered $375 and I had my myself a new planer for my shop. The gentlemen only used it for one small kitchen project, so it turned out to be a great deal for me.


Gotta love Craigslist! I also got one for $375 but I was lucky enough to get one in an unopened box. I was unsure at first, sounded too good to be true, but when I got there and saw the 3 other planers that were all larger, I figured it was OK. Turned out I was right and the machine is awesome!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Lance09 said:


> *DW735 on CL*
> 
> As many of you read in my #7 Blog I asked for some feedback on what I should get for my shop next. Everyone's comments were helpful!!! I started looking on CL and came across a DW735 Planer for $400, these don't pop up on CL to often in good condition, offered $375 and I had my myself a new planer for my shop. The gentlemen only used it for one small kitchen project, so it turned out to be a great deal for me.


at this point in my life

I think you got a good deal


----------



## GA_woodworker (Nov 5, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *DW735 on CL*
> 
> As many of you read in my #7 Blog I asked for some feedback on what I should get for my shop next. Everyone's comments were helpful!!! I started looking on CL and came across a DW735 Planer for $400, these don't pop up on CL to often in good condition, offered $375 and I had my myself a new planer for my shop. The gentlemen only used it for one small kitchen project, so it turned out to be a great deal for me.


You will absolutely love this planer!


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *DW735 on CL*
> 
> As many of you read in my #7 Blog I asked for some feedback on what I should get for my shop next. Everyone's comments were helpful!!! I started looking on CL and came across a DW735 Planer for $400, these don't pop up on CL to often in good condition, offered $375 and I had my myself a new planer for my shop. The gentlemen only used it for one small kitchen project, so it turned out to be a great deal for me.


Nice pickup! Consider adding infeed and outfeed tables. Dewalt makes some specifically for that model that fold up when not in use, or I'm sure you could build some stationary tables easily enough.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *DW735 on CL*
> 
> As many of you read in my #7 Blog I asked for some feedback on what I should get for my shop next. Everyone's comments were helpful!!! I started looking on CL and came across a DW735 Planer for $400, these don't pop up on CL to often in good condition, offered $375 and I had my myself a new planer for my shop. The gentlemen only used it for one small kitchen project, so it turned out to be a great deal for me.


nice purchase. What's next?


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *DW735 on CL*
> 
> As many of you read in my #7 Blog I asked for some feedback on what I should get for my shop next. Everyone's comments were helpful!!! I started looking on CL and came across a DW735 Planer for $400, these don't pop up on CL to often in good condition, offered $375 and I had my myself a new planer for my shop. The gentlemen only used it for one small kitchen project, so it turned out to be a great deal for me.


Thanks everyone!

I'm thinking it's time to start buying some sheet of maple ply and start knocking out some shop furniture. It's starting to cool off a little so I'm thinking come Sept. I'll be ready. I need a table on casters for the Planer now, I want to build the Ultimate Miter Station with the Kreg syetem, and I want to build the Wood Whisperers assembly table but put it on casters and use it as an out feed table.

I might pick up the Ridgid Trim Nailer Kit w/ the 18 and headless 23 gauge before I start build shop furniture.

Keep watching!! More tools to come!


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Things to come this Winter*

Hey LJ's, it's starting to cool off here in Oklahoma City, well at least this week it's been nice. I'm getting excited for Sept. b/c I plan to make some sawdust in my shop! I have so many projects/ideas for my shop and house, its should be a good Winter building furniture!

This weekend I've spent all my time finalizing measurements and researching hardware for my first 2 builds. I've got all the necessary hardware like the 4" heavy duty casters, 100 lbs full extension drawer slides, the Kreg top tracks both 48" and 24" for my miter station along with the Swing Stop saved in my favorites….. just waiting to pull the trigger beginning of next month.

*Shop Update*






*First PROJECT*

The Ultimate Miter Station

I'm going to use Maple Ply and 3/4" Hard Maple for the face frame, drawer fronts and cabinet frame. My Air Compressor will be on the right side, and in the drawer above that will be my nail guns. On the left side I will just have cabinets and the set of 4 drawers w/ full extension slides will be under the miter saw.










*Second Project*

Torsion Assembly / Out Feed Table


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Things to come this Winter*
> 
> Hey LJ's, it's starting to cool off here in Oklahoma City, well at least this week it's been nice. I'm getting excited for Sept. b/c I plan to make some sawdust in my shop! I have so many projects/ideas for my shop and house, its should be a good Winter building furniture!
> 
> ...


Hey Lance,

It looks like you have two excellent projects picked out to get started on. Both will be very necessary in the shop. It's always a lot of fun to build shop furniture…that's my favorite thing to do. I build custom furniture for folks, but not near as much fun as shop stuff. You'll need more before it's all said and done….lol…trust me.

I noticed you made me a ww buddy last night when I checked my emails….thanks, but I don't know why..lol.
Your shop is coming together nicely…Keep it up, and it'll be crammed full before too long... Have fun.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Things to come this Winter*
> 
> Hey LJ's, it's starting to cool off here in Oklahoma City, well at least this week it's been nice. I'm getting excited for Sept. b/c I plan to make some sawdust in my shop! I have so many projects/ideas for my shop and house, its should be a good Winter building furniture!
> 
> ...


very nice little video Lance. your collection of tools is growing nicely. only 1 thing I would say is, please turn your flag so that the stars are in the upper left corner. that is the proper way to hang our flag. thank you


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Things to come this Winter*
> 
> Hey LJ's, it's starting to cool off here in Oklahoma City, well at least this week it's been nice. I'm getting excited for Sept. b/c I plan to make some sawdust in my shop! I have so many projects/ideas for my shop and house, its should be a good Winter building furniture!
> 
> ...


Thanks ROGER, I didn't know that…. DONE!


----------



## brukilla (Jul 9, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Things to come this Winter*
> 
> Hey LJ's, it's starting to cool off here in Oklahoma City, well at least this week it's been nice. I'm getting excited for Sept. b/c I plan to make some sawdust in my shop! I have so many projects/ideas for my shop and house, its should be a good Winter building furniture!
> 
> ...


The shop is much too clean….ha ha. I hear ya about things getting on tables. I think I have frogs that jump up on my ts table at night and leave presents behind and the beginnings of rust by morning. I am realizing that a shop is a dynamic but slow procress. It looks like you have a couple of good projects. I am interested in the torsion assembly outfeed table. Do you have sketchup plans available? With the crazy humidity out here in Louisiana, I need some stable stuff. I have yet to pull out the planer, but I'll see if it can cool me off while it's turned on. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Things to come this Winter*
> 
> Hey LJ's, it's starting to cool off here in Oklahoma City, well at least this week it's been nice. I'm getting excited for Sept. b/c I plan to make some sawdust in my shop! I have so many projects/ideas for my shop and house, its should be a good Winter building furniture!
> 
> ...


Brukilla,

I know my shops clean, I'm anal about keeping it clean. Once it cools down I'll get it dusty again. About the rust, get you some Minwax finishing past, that will help out a lot!

Here is the link to the assembly table I plan on building, there is a link to the SketchUp file as well. I plan to put 4" casters on it and make it the height of my TS and everything else will be the same.

http://thewoodwhisperer.com/episode-19-assembly-table-stand/

Keep us updated on the shop coming together!!!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *Things to come this Winter*
> 
> Hey LJ's, it's starting to cool off here in Oklahoma City, well at least this week it's been nice. I'm getting excited for Sept. b/c I plan to make some sawdust in my shop! I have so many projects/ideas for my shop and house, its should be a good Winter building furniture!
> 
> ...


Lance, thanks for the updated shop tour.


----------



## jussi (Apr 14, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Things to come this Winter*
> 
> Hey LJ's, it's starting to cool off here in Oklahoma City, well at least this week it's been nice. I'm getting excited for Sept. b/c I plan to make some sawdust in my shop! I have so many projects/ideas for my shop and house, its should be a good Winter building furniture!
> 
> ...


Nice looking shop Lance. I have the same planer and love it. The extension tables are definitely worth it. I haven't had any snipe ever since I got them. Just make sure you use a good straight edge to make them flush with main table. You probably already know this but you'll need to use it with a DC or at least the chip deflector. If you use the DC I highly suggest buying or making a separator. Otherwise you'll be emptying that dc bag alot. I made one using a metal trash can and utilizing the Thien baffle. It works great. Also made that assembly table and like you use it as an outfeed table. I don't have it on casters though. Make sure to post a vid or pic when you get it done.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*INCRA LS Super System on CL*

Hey LJ's!!!

Since I've started my shop back in March CL has been really good to me over the past couple months. I've bought my Ridgid Jointer ($175), my Dewalt 735 Planer ($375), and the INCRA 1000SE ($60) and everything was well taken care of, overall I've saved A LOT!!!! Those were all GREAT finds on CL's until Saturday morning when I got on CL and saw a gentlemen selling his whole shop that was less than a year old.

He was selling: 
Powermatic 1792000K Model PM 2000, 3-HP, 10" Cabinet Saw with a Forrest Woodworker II and a 10" x 80T Freud Diablo D1080X Carbide Ultra Finish Saw Blade.($1599)
Powermatic PM2800 1792800 18-Inch Variable Speed Drill Press. NEW, still unassembled. ($499)
Powermatic 1791216K Model PWBS-14CS Deluxe 14-Inch 1-3/4-Inch Woodworking Bandsaw with Bearing Guides, Lamp, and Chip Blower, 115/230-Volt 1 Phase, with Riser. ($499) 
Powermatic 54A Deluxe 6-Inch Jointer with Quick-Set Knives. ($450)
Powermatic 1 3/4HP Dustcollector w/ clear hose, blast gates, etc. ($299)
Festool Kapex Dual bevel sliding compound miter saw with Festool Kapex Table ($799)
Delta 15" Planer ($599)

I was freaking out in front of the computer, telling myself that I found the mother LOAD!!!! If I would have found this in March, I would have bought all of it!!!!!!!

So, on with the CL store, I emailed the gentleman asking if he had any Jet Parallel clamps and that I'd be interested in purchasing them if he did. He called me back saying he had a couple Bessy's and someone was coming at 3pm to look at them. I said ok, what else are you trying to sell that's not listed on CL, the guys said, well I have this router table made by INCRA, do you know what that is?


> ? I said YES!!!! go on! Well I have the LS 17" super system with the table, stand, switch, and the INCRA II router lift with the 7518 Porter Cable router in it. I said HOW MUCH


? $599, I said i'm in my car right now headed your way!!!

I also picked up a brand new never used Freud 13 piece router set. ($100)

*RIGHT PLACE AT THE RIGHT TIME!!!! *














































I also got in my Wixsy 6" Digital Calipers in from Amazon today


----------



## missingname (Feb 15, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *INCRA LS Super System on CL*
> 
> Hey LJ's!!!
> 
> ...


Very nice collection you're growing. I see you're from Edmond. Broken Arrow here… I don't seem to see much interesting stuff on the Tulsa CL… maybe I need to check the OKC CL from time to time.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *INCRA LS Super System on CL*
> 
> Hey LJ's!!!
> 
> ...


That's a really good deal, Lance. You will enjoy it!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Lance09 said:


> *INCRA LS Super System on CL*
> 
> Hey LJ's!!!
> 
> ...


Lance, it sounds like you got some good deals. And those are great prices on the other tools as well. They won't last long at these prices.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *INCRA LS Super System on CL*
> 
> Hey LJ's!!!
> 
> ...


You should have bought everything he had for those great prices. You could have kept what you wanted and sold the rest for a profit that could have paid for what you kept.
Years ago around 1975 I came across a similar deal in the newspaper (way before the days of Craigslist) and I bought a 1947 Unisaw, delta shaper, Delta 14" bandsaw, delta Radial Saw, miter saw and more small hand tools, clamps and power tools that I can remember. I bought it all for $1200. Most of these tools were made back in the 1940's and 1950's… Best deal I ever had in my entire life.
I kept most all of it and sold the shaper. Had it all until Katrina flood destroyed it all in 2005.
*Did he say why he was selling all this great stuff so cheap and only having it for such a short time?*


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *INCRA LS Super System on CL*
> 
> Hey LJ's!!!
> 
> ...


Great score on the tools. If you haven't used an Incra system before you are in for a treat.Works good.
I never find anything like this I'm a buy high sell low person. If it was raining soup I'd be on the other side of the street with a fork!


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *INCRA LS Super System on CL*
> 
> Hey LJ's!!!
> 
> ...


Greg, the gentleman was selling everything ASAP to fight recent diagnosis of Mantle Cell Lymphoma.


----------



## topherstrux (Jul 25, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *INCRA LS Super System on CL*
> 
> Hey LJ's!!!
> 
> ...


Good job Lance. Now time to put those tools to work.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *INCRA LS Super System on CL*
> 
> Hey LJ's!!!
> 
> ...


now you've just gotta create some dust. nice collection of tools you've accumulated.


----------



## usnret (Jul 14, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *INCRA LS Super System on CL*
> 
> Hey LJ's!!!
> 
> ...


I love my Incra LS, mine is mounted to my slef built router table though. It takes a little practice getting started, but after you get going the end result is worth it. Just take your time learning how to use it because it does get a little frustrating some times.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *INCRA LS Super System on CL*
> 
> Hey LJ's!!!
> 
> ...


Lance - you will love the Incra setup - good find…........

Jeff


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *INCRA LS Super System on CL*
> 
> Hey LJ's!!!
> 
> ...


amazing deal


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *INCRA LS Super System on CL*
> 
> Hey LJ's!!!
> 
> ...


Lance Now everyone is going to hate you! LOL Great find. Beware,I'm now going to start haunting OKC Craigs as we never seem to have great finds like that in Tulsa. I am very sorry that the former owner is fighting cancer. I've been there and he will be in my prayers. Andy


----------



## Brrman (Jan 31, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *INCRA LS Super System on CL*
> 
> Hey LJ's!!!
> 
> ...


The Incra TS setup is awesome - I've had it for 6 months and love it!


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Can't wait ANYMORE!*

Well LJ's it's TIME!!!!

I've been waiting for the heat to go away but I guess it's still August and it looks like it's not going anywhere. I need to install a couple 110V outlets before I really start knocking out some projects but I can't wait anymore!!! I've had a couple shop furniture projects on the top of my "to-do" list like the Ultimate Miter Station, the Torsion Assembly Out Feed Table, Planer Table but now with the addition of the INCRA system over the weekend it's number one on my list NOW!!!

I just got done ordering 5 sets of the Shop Fox 14-Inch Full Ext Drawer Slide 100-Pound Capacity Side Mount and the INCRA Wheel Kit from Amazon!!!!










This is the where I got the inspirations for my upcoming project this weekend. I plan on making it as one whole box instead of 2 separate boxes. Pretty simple plan since I already have a frame to work with.


----------



## topherstrux (Jul 25, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Can't wait ANYMORE!*
> 
> Well LJ's it's TIME!!!!
> 
> ...


FINALLY!!


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Can't wait ANYMORE!*
> 
> Well LJ's it's TIME!!!!
> 
> ...


Patients is a virtue my fellow LJ friend!! LOL


----------



## topherstrux (Jul 25, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Can't wait ANYMORE!*
> 
> Well LJ's it's TIME!!!!
> 
> ...


Something I need to get more of LOL


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Can't wait ANYMORE!*
> 
> Well LJ's it's TIME!!!!
> 
> ...


I feel sorry for you guys in this bad economy, being doctors and not having any patients. I'm sure you will show lots of patience as you wait for your patients to start coming. 

Sorry, couldn't resist. 

I really Iike that table design, Lance. Looking forward to seeing the finished project!


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Video Update *

Here's a little video of my shop growth over the past month. I also talk about the build of my new INCRA router Cabinet.

Hope you enjoy it!!!

Keep following me on YouTube and Lumberjocks!


----------



## getlostinwood (Apr 11, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> Here's a little video of my shop growth over the past month. I also talk about the build of my new INCRA router Cabinet.
> 
> ...


Way to clean… looking great though


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> Here's a little video of my shop growth over the past month. I also talk about the build of my new INCRA router Cabinet.
> 
> ...


LOL…. I spent 2 hours after the router project cleaning up the shop…. remember it's a garage and it gets in the HOUSE!!! I still have to clean up the laundry room, you can practically slip on your A** with all the dust.

That being said, you're right, its to clean…...i'm kinda a neat freak!!


----------



## Brett1972 (Nov 5, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> Here's a little video of my shop growth over the past month. I also talk about the build of my new INCRA router Cabinet.
> 
> ...


The cabinet looks fantastic Lance, you did a great job for your first project. If fact, that is a great job for an experienced woodworker! Nice find with all of the CL stuff too. It feels good to get a good deal on useful items like tools. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> Here's a little video of my shop growth over the past month. I also talk about the build of my new INCRA router Cabinet.
> 
> ...


seems you've hit a gold mine.. now ya got some extra $$ for some lumber. you will be kickin up some dust in no time. for sure tho, get you some eye & ear protection for your own well-being


----------



## gardentiger (Apr 7, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> Here's a little video of my shop growth over the past month. I also talk about the build of my new INCRA router Cabinet.
> 
> ...


Awesome! BTW, thank your "horns" for ruining the CFB landscape.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> Here's a little video of my shop growth over the past month. I also talk about the build of my new INCRA router Cabinet.
> 
> ...


Lance congrats to you bro! Some nice scores you have. Shop is coming along really nice. really great router table you made…. well done!


----------



## punk (Oct 14, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> Here's a little video of my shop growth over the past month. I also talk about the build of my new INCRA router Cabinet.
> 
> ...


real nice shop sofar,some real good deals on cregslist you shoud be tickeld pink,love your router table base cabnet you done a great job, keep up the good work.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Small Additions*

I finally got around to cutting the hole for the dowel, now I can put long stock in my vise.




























My blade hasn't been parallel to the miter slot since I bought the thing, I was watching the Wood Whisper the other night and clicked on his TS set up video where he used the dowel method to square it to the miter slot, worked out pretty well, mine was about a 1/16 off. Then I tried setting up my INCRA miter gauge to square but I think I still need to tweak it. I think I might build a miter sled soon, I've needed one a couple times already!!










Cut some of the hose I bought on CL to us under my TS, i'm going to get an adapter so I can use my quick connect. Its been a pain in my back/ass to reach under there every time to connect the hose to the TS, this should help out a lot!



















I picked these up at ACE hardware the other day with my wife, we went in there looking for tiny hooks, I came out with hooks and 3 6" quick clamps!!!! On Clearance for $4.99!!!!!!! O YEAH! I wish they had one more so I could have bought 4, guess i'll go buy one more for $12.99…. next year! lol










Sneak peak at the project i'm working on…...... X mas gifts! I'd post them but people in my family know about LJ and I think they check it!!  you might be able to guess what it is, its for my mother in-law.



















*A pic for all those LJ's out there that think I never use my shop, and its to clean!!!! lol*


----------



## ronniebo (Feb 7, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Small Additions*
> 
> I finally got around to cutting the hole for the dowel, now I can put long stock in my vise.
> 
> ...


I guess I`m lucky that I don`t have a mother-in-law, but if I did I would probably be making a half size coffin too.
Ron in Tassie


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Small Additions*
> 
> I finally got around to cutting the hole for the dowel, now I can put long stock in my vise.
> 
> ...


LOL that's funny Ronnie! I i did say, GUESS what it is! lol


----------



## topherstrux (Jul 25, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Small Additions*
> 
> I finally got around to cutting the hole for the dowel, now I can put long stock in my vise.
> 
> ...


ooh Im tellin LOL It still looks pretty clean to me.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Small Additions*
> 
> I finally got around to cutting the hole for the dowel, now I can put long stock in my vise.
> 
> ...


Dust Collector!!!!!!!!!!!!! makes the world of difference!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Small Additions*
> 
> I finally got around to cutting the hole for the dowel, now I can put long stock in my vise.
> 
> ...


Lance,

You really do need to do something about your shop…it's a mess…. Don't you know that pink coolers and pink toys and things are not allowed in the work area ?....I think I see a planer shop cart or cabinet in the future judging from the one on the floor…..Does your back hurt yet?....... Mine's killing me just looking at that beast on the floor, and just thinking about picking that sucker up pains me…...Keep up the good work…


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Small Additions*
> 
> I finally got around to cutting the hole for the dowel, now I can put long stock in my vise.
> 
> ...


Hey Lance, Don't know how is missed this when you posted it but you need to build a 'super sled' for your TS. Mine is indispensable! and it doesn't care if your blade/fence alignment is way off. It still cuts perfectly square. The invitation to come visit still stands.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Small Additions*
> 
> I finally got around to cutting the hole for the dowel, now I can put long stock in my vise.
> 
> ...


Shop is coming along real nice!


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Installing Outlets, Finally!*

I bought the house in Fed. and the garage only came with one 110v 15amp outlet in the 3 car garage. I've used this system the last 8 months, and it's been a pain in my ass every time I want to use multiple tools on a project. Plugging and un-plugging cords, bending over thousands of times, you get my pain! lol

I finally have the plans to my shop and I know where I want all my tools to be permanently. I previously installed a 220v for my jointer I bought of CL in Dallas but a couple days later, I bought the same jointer for half the price and in better condition, but this one was wired for 110v. Within these couple days I had already wired the shop for 220v for the first jointer I bought on CLl. Instead of changing the jointer to 220v I decided to keep it 110v and convert the 220 wire where each plug has its own 20 amp breaker. I did this because I won't be in this house but a couple more years and I don't want to have wire my next house for 220.

So, after doing that with my 220v I also installed one 20 amp outlet for my HF dust collector and 3 quad outlets for all my other tools with two 15 amp breakers between the 3 outlets. Overall this was the best upgrade I've done to the shop yet!!!! I went from 2 plugs to 18!!!!!!

I can't wait to start the next project!!


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Installing Outlets, Finally!*
> 
> I bought the house in Fed. and the garage only came with one 110v 15amp outlet in the 3 car garage. I've used this system the last 8 months, and it's been a pain in my ass every time I want to use multiple tools on a project. Plugging and un-plugging cords, bending over thousands of times, you get my pain! lol
> 
> ...


Good job! Now you can Git-er-Done!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Installing Outlets, Finally!*
> 
> I bought the house in Fed. and the garage only came with one 110v 15amp outlet in the 3 car garage. I've used this system the last 8 months, and it's been a pain in my ass every time I want to use multiple tools on a project. Plugging and un-plugging cords, bending over thousands of times, you get my pain! lol
> 
> ...


Nice making progress, I loved rewring my house, garage and shop. Very fun.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *Installing Outlets, Finally!*
> 
> I bought the house in Fed. and the garage only came with one 110v 15amp outlet in the 3 car garage. I've used this system the last 8 months, and it's been a pain in my ass every time I want to use multiple tools on a project. Plugging and un-plugging cords, bending over thousands of times, you get my pain! lol
> 
> ...


Go for it ,Enjoy


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Video Update *

Finally installed some outlets in my shop.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> Finally installed some outlets in my shop.


Very nice its always good to have power


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> Finally installed some outlets in my shop.


Receptacles are good.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> Finally installed some outlets in my shop.


Looks good, thanks for the updated shop tour.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> Finally installed some outlets in my shop.


My shop is top heavy with outlets and I still don't have enough. Nice vid…...........


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> Finally installed some outlets in my shop.


Excellent. I've been meaning to do this myself, but alas I'm still using the same receptacle with an extension cord.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> Finally installed some outlets in my shop.


Hand Planes don't need power. But I only own one of those.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> Finally installed some outlets in my shop.


Nothing like having the power you need close at hand.


----------



## topherstrux (Jul 25, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> Finally installed some outlets in my shop.


Sure is nice to have easy access. Good job.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> Finally installed some outlets in my shop.


juice is gooood


----------



## brukilla (Jul 9, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> Finally installed some outlets in my shop.


Power is a must. Must be nice being able to walk up to a machine and turn it on without planning ahead. The outfeed table is a must. I just built the one you are going to build here.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Thanksgiving Weekend*

So I had a couple days off of work and my parents came up from Dallas to eat turkey with my wife and I, thought I might take advantage of his extra hands! lol He never knew it was coming, provide beer and a man will help every time.

We all got up to play in the BLACK FRIDAY mess, I wanted to be at WoodCraft before 7 a.m. so I could get a shot at the lumber racks for 39.99, reg. 59.99 and the Woodriver chisel set, on sale for 49.99 reg. 79.99. Lets just say I was the first one in the door and was already checking out before the next person was entering, got to love OKC! lol










Installed the racks, I should have bought theses months ago!










My wife and I finished up some yard decorations that we've been working on for a couple days.



















So my parents gave me their light from the master closet in their house in Dallas, FREE light, anytime!!!!










I made my mom a frame with chicken wire on the back so she could hang 3 12"x12" scrapbook pages she creates on them, also made her a hard maple candle holder out of scrap laying around the shop.



















Finally we finished setting up our lights outside, getting ready for SANTA!


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Thanksgiving Weekend*
> 
> So I had a couple days off of work and my parents came up from Dallas to eat turkey with my wife and I, thought I might take advantage of his extra hands! lol He never knew it was coming, provide beer and a man will help every time.
> 
> ...


Santa won't come to Hook'em Horns residence in Oklahoma. He knows they are counterfeit Okies


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Thanksgiving Weekend*
> 
> So I had a couple days off of work and my parents came up from Dallas to eat turkey with my wife and I, thought I might take advantage of his extra hands! lol He never knew it was coming, provide beer and a man will help every time.
> 
> ...


LOL, O' grandpa, You know how much crap my wife and I get from BOTH sides of out families that live in Texas.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Thanksgiving Weekend*
> 
> So I had a couple days off of work and my parents came up from Dallas to eat turkey with my wife and I, thought I might take advantage of his extra hands! lol He never knew it was coming, provide beer and a man will help every time.
> 
> ...


I can only imagine. Wait until you have a child born here. I have a "cheese head" grandson but we still love him. You mentioned having some hard maple scraps in the shop and building something for your mother. I tried to buy hard maple in Lawton last Wednesday and it was not available….at least in the stores where I had time to visit. Think about that while hurrying to the Woodcraft store. Was that up on North May or near there?


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Thanksgiving Weekend*
> 
> So I had a couple days off of work and my parents came up from Dallas to eat turkey with my wife and I, thought I might take advantage of his extra hands! lol He never knew it was coming, provide beer and a man will help every time.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's off of N. May. I go to Phoenix hardwoods off of Western and Britten, great prices and they have a lot of it, check it out!


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Thanksgiving Weekend*
> 
> So I had a couple days off of work and my parents came up from Dallas to eat turkey with my wife and I, thought I might take advantage of his extra hands! lol He never knew it was coming, provide beer and a man will help every time.
> 
> ...


Well, I went to Lowe's and HD thinking they would have it. Not a bit of maple in those stores. I didn't have time to drive across Lawton before closing time so I came on home. I used to use Paxton's in Packing Town. Last time I called and the store had changed its name. They told me they no longer sold retail and I should call some guy in Dallas. Right. Only 3 hours or so to get there. Well, it is late for an old man. He is out of here for today. Have a good evening.


----------



## Darell (Jul 23, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *Thanksgiving Weekend*
> 
> So I had a couple days off of work and my parents came up from Dallas to eat turkey with my wife and I, thought I might take advantage of his extra hands! lol He never knew it was coming, provide beer and a man will help every time.
> 
> ...


Grandpa & Lance, Paxton's is now McKinleys and they do sell to the general public now. Stopped in and checked it out a few weeks ago. Our turning club buys our wood there for our tops and bowl blanks for classes.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Thanksgiving Weekend*
> 
> So I had a couple days off of work and my parents came up from Dallas to eat turkey with my wife and I, thought I might take advantage of his extra hands! lol He never knew it was coming, provide beer and a man will help every time.
> 
> ...


Great info. Thanks Darell! I called them about a year ago and they told me they no longer sold retail to the public and suggested I call this guy in Dallas and mail order. I really like to go tough things if yo know what I mean. I will try them again. Can I get McKinleys phone number from information or do you know that?


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Lance09 said:


> *Thanksgiving Weekend*
> 
> So I had a couple days off of work and my parents came up from Dallas to eat turkey with my wife and I, thought I might take advantage of his extra hands! lol He never knew it was coming, provide beer and a man will help every time.
> 
> ...


Nice job on the rack and decorations, beautiful candle holder too.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Thanksgiving Weekend*
> 
> So I had a couple days off of work and my parents came up from Dallas to eat turkey with my wife and I, thought I might take advantage of his extra hands! lol He never knew it was coming, provide beer and a man will help every time.
> 
> ...


Tool cool I dragged Blondie there last year that early. We went to Rockler, Woodcraft & a BBQ store. I bought those same Woodriver Chesil's last year on sale as well. I think there great once to spend some time sharpening them. I was some what shocked on how much Japanese water stones cost. I have enjoyed watching your shop grow. Well done. Kinda still made when Texas beat Michigan in the Rose Bowl in the last seconds of the game. Oh well.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Wynn filter delayed, 2.5HP TEMPEST Cyclone in the future*

After finalizing the separator and attaching it to a couple machines I notice the lack of suction, especially on my router. The top 2 1/2" hose doesn't pull in chips like it used to and the box is lacking as well.

That being said I decided to hold off putting anymore money into the system I wanted to build, I think it's a great design with the motor above and the separator along with a Wynn filter attached to a clean out, eliminating the bag system and HF filter. The HF motor(1.5hp~ish)/impellers(10 3/4") doesn't pull enough CFM to run the ducting design and separator I want in my shop.










I know I had plans to install ducting with blast gates to all my machines but at this moment I thinks its a waste of money due to the lack of suction. I'm better off holding out and just living with what I have and saving my money to put towards a better DC down the road, that way I can get a larger main line(6" or 7"). I'm looking for a DC system where all my major tools have excellent air flow to get majority of the cuttings back to the trash can / cyclone, right now I'm lacking that with the HF w/ the separator. My longest run(Band Saw) would have been 20' including flex and separator. I probably would have had a very low CFM at my further tools.

When or if the HF DC bites the dust I'm thinking of the 2.5HP TEMPEST "S" Series Cyclone Dust Collector with 14" Aluminum Impeller. I won't have any problems running ducting to all my tools plus a couple floor sweeps.

Here is the video I made the other day after completing the separator before I decided to stop my plans of installing the Wynn filter and ducting to my tools.






So I finally got around to playing with the INCRA router today, I was able to see the potential of the precision and accuracy of the fine system. I will be using these in our walnut bedroom set I plan to build one of these days.


----------



## Andy123 (Aug 17, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Wynn filter delayed, 2.5HP TEMPEST Cyclone in the future*
> 
> After finalizing the separator and attaching it to a couple machines I notice the lack of suction, especially on my router. The top 2 1/2" hose doesn't pull in chips like it used to and the box is lacking as well.
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Wynn filter delayed, 2.5HP TEMPEST Cyclone in the future*
> 
> After finalizing the separator and attaching it to a couple machines I notice the lack of suction, especially on my router. The top 2 1/2" hose doesn't pull in chips like it used to and the box is lacking as well.
> 
> ...


Not sure, but the lack of a good seal on the separator to the garbage can and the top of the separator 
to the body might cause the loss of some suction. I have a home build DC that has a 14 amp motor driving
a 10-5/8" impeller that is hooked to a 6" main pipe that Ys to a 4" and a 2-1/2" that each have their own
Thien separators and I have adequate suction for my planer, jointer and lathe.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Wynn filter delayed, 2.5HP TEMPEST Cyclone in the future*
> 
> After finalizing the separator and attaching it to a couple machines I notice the lack of suction, especially on my router. The top 2 1/2" hose doesn't pull in chips like it used to and the box is lacking as well.
> 
> ...


I suspect something is leaking in your separator if you lost any truly noticeable amount of suction. Are you sure you fully sealed it, and have a good, leak proof seal between the separator and the trash can?

I have an in can type side inlet seaparator instead of your top had design, and I get no noticeable drop in suction… I use my HF cheapie DC to pull from both top and bottom of my table saw, band saw, and router table. It works great…


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Wynn filter delayed, 2.5HP TEMPEST Cyclone in the future*
> 
> After finalizing the separator and attaching it to a couple machines I notice the lack of suction, especially on my router. The top 2 1/2" hose doesn't pull in chips like it used to and the box is lacking as well.
> 
> ...


Go to David Grimes posts and look at the videos he has posted. He has nothing but praise for his HF dust collector. No clamp required on the separator barrel etc.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Christmas gifts arrive!!*

So my wife and I ordered our x-mas gifts the first Sunday after Thanksgiving. We both got our boxes in today, she's real happy and I'm kind of excited. I'm excited for my Dewalt router, but my 6" combo square came in metric, and the Japanese waterstone was cracked on the corner pretty bad. Just something else that has to be shipped back to the store. Thankfully Amazon doesn't charge you to send it back, I've almost spent $100 in shipping this past 2 months in returns or the initial shipment, just a waste of money.

Dewalt DW618PK
Freud Adjustable Tongue and Grove bit set
Freud Fusion 10" x 40T x 5/8" Thin Kerf Saw Blade - Shipped
Woodriver 6 piece Chisel Set
Chisel Honing Guide
2 Wood Racks sets

Returning:
1000 Grit and 6000 Grit Japanese Waterstone
6" Combo Square



















I know I talked about maybe purchasing a band saw for x-mas/b-day, but I've decided to hold off b/c I have a couple projects that I can still build without it and I want to make sure I buy one for my needs. I want the bandsaw purchase to be one I won't have to upgrade down the road like my TS. I thought I wanted the Grizzly 18" but I've done some more research and I'm leaning towards the 14" Rikon Ultimate 10-325 or the Laguna 14" SUV, but with shipping cost at $205 for the SUV looks like the Rikon is a front runner.


----------



## willd (Mar 9, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Christmas gifts arrive!!*
> 
> So my wife and I ordered our x-mas gifts the first Sunday after Thanksgiving. We both got our boxes in today, she's real happy and I'm kind of excited. I'm excited for my Dewalt router, but my 6" combo square came in metric, and the Japanese waterstone was cracked on the corner pretty bad. Just something else that has to be shipped back to the store. Thankfully Amazon doesn't charge you to send it back, I've almost spent $100 in shipping this past 2 months in returns or the initial shipment, just a waste of money.
> 
> ...


Do you get to use them before Christmas? I would like to see your review on the Freud Adjustable Tongue and Grove bit set.I have been look at that. Your going to love the Ridgid Oscillating spindle sander.Works great right out of the box. But i guess you won't know till January. Enjoy


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Christmas gifts arrive!!*
> 
> So my wife and I ordered our x-mas gifts the first Sunday after Thanksgiving. We both got our boxes in today, she's real happy and I'm kind of excited. I'm excited for my Dewalt router, but my 6" combo square came in metric, and the Japanese waterstone was cracked on the corner pretty bad. Just something else that has to be shipped back to the store. Thankfully Amazon doesn't charge you to send it back, I've almost spent $100 in shipping this past 2 months in returns or the initial shipment, just a waste of money.
> 
> ...


I've got that same router set. I really like mine. sooner or later, I'm gonna get a big 3+hp to keep in my router table. that's gonna be down the road a bit. have fun with all those nice tools, both of you. I'm with will d. on a little review of that Freud adjustable set. ho ho ho, Merry Christmas


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Christmas gifts arrive!!*
> 
> So my wife and I ordered our x-mas gifts the first Sunday after Thanksgiving. We both got our boxes in today, she's real happy and I'm kind of excited. I'm excited for my Dewalt router, but my 6" combo square came in metric, and the Japanese waterstone was cracked on the corner pretty bad. Just something else that has to be shipped back to the store. Thankfully Amazon doesn't charge you to send it back, I've almost spent $100 in shipping this past 2 months in returns or the initial shipment, just a waste of money.
> 
> ...


Lance;

You will be very happy with the Rikon 10-325 Deluxe BS. You can resaw up to about 13" and don't have to go buy a set of riser bolck for it. It also has a tesion levBetween now and your BD get online and find some Timberwolf blades for it as the one that comes with it is pretty poor. We do everything with a TW 1/2"-4 TPI and a TW 1/4"-10 TPI. Have a 3/4"-3TPI for resawing but, have not used it yet.

If budget is an issue buy the 1/4" first, then the 1/2" and 3/4" last. My 2 cents worth.

Good Luck!


----------



## empeg9000 (Oct 5, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Christmas gifts arrive!!*
> 
> So my wife and I ordered our x-mas gifts the first Sunday after Thanksgiving. We both got our boxes in today, she's real happy and I'm kind of excited. I'm excited for my Dewalt router, but my 6" combo square came in metric, and the Japanese waterstone was cracked on the corner pretty bad. Just something else that has to be shipped back to the store. Thankfully Amazon doesn't charge you to send it back, I've almost spent $100 in shipping this past 2 months in returns or the initial shipment, just a waste of money.
> 
> ...


What is the model of the 2 wood rack sets and where did you get them?


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Christmas gifts arrive!!*
> 
> So my wife and I ordered our x-mas gifts the first Sunday after Thanksgiving. We both got our boxes in today, she's real happy and I'm kind of excited. I'm excited for my Dewalt router, but my 6" combo square came in metric, and the Japanese waterstone was cracked on the corner pretty bad. Just something else that has to be shipped back to the store. Thankfully Amazon doesn't charge you to send it back, I've almost spent $100 in shipping this past 2 months in returns or the initial shipment, just a waste of money.
> 
> ...


I got them a woodcraft on black Friday, The Portamate 6 Shelf Wood Rack.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2083478/33847/Portamate-6-Shelf-Wood-Rack.aspx


----------



## empeg9000 (Oct 5, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Christmas gifts arrive!!*
> 
> So my wife and I ordered our x-mas gifts the first Sunday after Thanksgiving. We both got our boxes in today, she's real happy and I'm kind of excited. I'm excited for my Dewalt router, but my 6" combo square came in metric, and the Japanese waterstone was cracked on the corner pretty bad. Just something else that has to be shipped back to the store. Thankfully Amazon doesn't charge you to send it back, I've almost spent $100 in shipping this past 2 months in returns or the initial shipment, just a waste of money.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lance. I may order a couple sets for myself.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Christmas gifts arrive!!*
> 
> So my wife and I ordered our x-mas gifts the first Sunday after Thanksgiving. We both got our boxes in today, she's real happy and I'm kind of excited. I'm excited for my Dewalt router, but my 6" combo square came in metric, and the Japanese waterstone was cracked on the corner pretty bad. Just something else that has to be shipped back to the store. Thankfully Amazon doesn't charge you to send it back, I've almost spent $100 in shipping this past 2 months in returns or the initial shipment, just a waste of money.
> 
> ...


Lance I have seen all kinds of really good Jet, Grizzly and other hardly used bandsaws on CL lately due the down turn of the economy - or do you have your heart set on a new machine? 
I bought a 16" Grizzly plus 8 new blades from a insurance shop and one of the guys there said "I havn't seen that thing run ever in 16 years". When I got home I found they had assembled the lower blade guide in the wrong way. I have a "new" old machine for 1/3 $'s of new.
And really nice build of your dust collector separator…


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Christmas gifts arrive!!*
> 
> So my wife and I ordered our x-mas gifts the first Sunday after Thanksgiving. We both got our boxes in today, she's real happy and I'm kind of excited. I'm excited for my Dewalt router, but my 6" combo square came in metric, and the Japanese waterstone was cracked on the corner pretty bad. Just something else that has to be shipped back to the store. Thankfully Amazon doesn't charge you to send it back, I've almost spent $100 in shipping this past 2 months in returns or the initial shipment, just a waste of money.
> 
> ...


Ex, half my shop is off of CL, I'd love to come across a BS on CL, I've seen about 5 since April and they were either too small, didn't have the cash at the time or to expensive for a used one. Through out this whole experience of building my shop with tools I told myself I didn't want to have to upgrade my machines, I want to get quality from the beginning. Well, that being said, I already want a new TS and DC. I've got my heart set on the 14" Laguna SUV but if the 14" Rikon Deluxe comes back down to $699 i'm pulling the trigger on that. A co-worker is about to purchase the 18" Laguna just after the year, I told him to ask the salesman if we bought them at the same time would he give us a discount, or throw in a Resaw King, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## elroyy (Sep 5, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Christmas gifts arrive!!*
> 
> So my wife and I ordered our x-mas gifts the first Sunday after Thanksgiving. We both got our boxes in today, she's real happy and I'm kind of excited. I'm excited for my Dewalt router, but my 6" combo square came in metric, and the Japanese waterstone was cracked on the corner pretty bad. Just something else that has to be shipped back to the store. Thankfully Amazon doesn't charge you to send it back, I've almost spent $100 in shipping this past 2 months in returns or the initial shipment, just a waste of money.
> 
> ...


I agree with Exelectrician. I paid $150 for my Jet 1HP w/ riser block, mobile stand, 3 blades, and 2 free Freud thin kerf 40T. The only retail items in my shop are my ridgid R4511 and ridgid planer! My wife hates to see me trolling CL!


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Ridgid R4512 Zero Clearance Insert*

I decided to try my DW618 out tonight and made a ZERO clearance insert for my Ridgid 4512 out of MDF, kind of just playing but it came out pretty well so I finished it.

I'm SCARED to cut through with it, for some reason I think it's going to come up and hit me because it's not a 100% secure engineered fit.

Give me some feedback, will I be fine?


> ?


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Ridgid R4512 Zero Clearance Insert*
> 
> I decided to try my DW618 out tonight and made a ZERO clearance insert for my Ridgid 4512 out of MDF, kind of just playing but it came out pretty well so I finished it.
> 
> ...


To save my FACE should I just purchase the one from Woodcraft??

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2000909/35340/LEECRAFT-RIDGID-R4512-Table-Saw-ZeroClearance-Blade-Insert.aspx?keyword=keywordless_ads&refcode=06INGOOG&gclid=CPDotZne7qwCFWlgTAodEDuyUw


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Ridgid R4512 Zero Clearance Insert*
> 
> I decided to try my DW618 out tonight and made a ZERO clearance insert for my Ridgid 4512 out of MDF, kind of just playing but it came out pretty well so I finished it.
> 
> ...


slide your fence over the insert enough to cover it and hold it down then slowly raise the blade into the insert until the blade is a full height…would that work?


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Ridgid R4512 Zero Clearance Insert*
> 
> I decided to try my DW618 out tonight and made a ZERO clearance insert for my Ridgid 4512 out of MDF, kind of just playing but it came out pretty well so I finished it.
> 
> ...


That would work, i don't think I'm worried about that, there is about a 1/64 of a gap, so there is some movement and that's what scares me. When I'm making cuts in the future, it moving and being grabbed by the blade.


----------



## weldingdrummer (Feb 22, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Ridgid R4512 Zero Clearance Insert*
> 
> I decided to try my DW618 out tonight and made a ZERO clearance insert for my Ridgid 4512 out of MDF, kind of just playing but it came out pretty well so I finished it.
> 
> ...


Does the original insert get screwed down? You could attach it to the table somehow and then it wouldn't move around. I made one for my steel city TS and I have a riving knife so when I made the plunges cut I had to remove the knife and then continue the cut with a jigsaw.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Ridgid R4512 Zero Clearance Insert*
> 
> I decided to try my DW618 out tonight and made a ZERO clearance insert for my Ridgid 4512 out of MDF, kind of just playing but it came out pretty well so I finished it.
> 
> ...


I have the 21833 which is pretty much the same as the r4512. I used 1/4 hardboard for my ZCI. I clamp a board across the saw to make the initial cut, then use a jigsaw to lengthen the slot to make room for the riving knife. After that I don't have any problem with movement, but I also have it large enough that it is a snug fit.

There is another thread I have been commenting on where we have been discussing some stuff about this saw.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/32400


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Ridgid R4512 Zero Clearance Insert*
> 
> I decided to try my DW618 out tonight and made a ZERO clearance insert for my Ridgid 4512 out of MDF, kind of just playing but it came out pretty well so I finished it.
> 
> ...


I hold 'em down with a push stick as the blade comes up through. Its like playing twister with your table saw, but hasn't bit me yet.


----------



## Radu (Jan 25, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Ridgid R4512 Zero Clearance Insert*
> 
> I decided to try my DW618 out tonight and made a ZERO clearance insert for my Ridgid 4512 out of MDF, kind of just playing but it came out pretty well so I finished it.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if you ask about initial cut through the insert plate or just using it for through cuts.
For initial cut I clamped a 2×4 over it and raised the blade. I started to smell burnt wood. The blade flange reached the bottom of the insert.
When I started using it I thought the blade was still touching the insert. I cut a washer out a play card, the same size as the blade flange. I took the blade out, put the paper washer between the flange and the blade and I raised the blade again. Then took the paper washer out and it was good to go.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Ridgid R4512 Zero Clearance Insert*
> 
> I decided to try my DW618 out tonight and made a ZERO clearance insert for my Ridgid 4512 out of MDF, kind of just playing but it came out pretty well so I finished it.
> 
> ...


I guess i'd make the plate a little bigger than the blade if i were worried about that, but then again I am not such a fine woodworker (yet) to be concerned with a true zero clearance.


----------



## skywalker01 (May 19, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Ridgid R4512 Zero Clearance Insert*
> 
> I decided to try my DW618 out tonight and made a ZERO clearance insert for my Ridgid 4512 out of MDF, kind of just playing but it came out pretty well so I finished it.
> 
> ...


When you purchase an insert they usually have a little tab on the back that slides underneath the table in the back of the throat. This keeps it from catching the back of the blade and flying out. Could you screw in a small little piece of metal on the bottom back so that when you put it into the throat you slide the back in first and then push the front down and it sort of locks it in place in the back but it's still easily removable?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Ridgid R4512 Zero Clearance Insert*
> 
> I decided to try my DW618 out tonight and made a ZERO clearance insert for my Ridgid 4512 out of MDF, kind of just playing but it came out pretty well so I finished it.
> 
> ...


Lance, you can tighten the fit with a little blue tape where the gap is but you still need a way to attach it. I use a tab under the leading edge of the ZCI as the front is where it will lift and fly if the blade gets into it. If you'd ever come visit I'll show you how I did mine. Be safe.


----------



## Robsshop (Apr 3, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Ridgid R4512 Zero Clearance Insert*
> 
> I decided to try my DW618 out tonight and made a ZERO clearance insert for my Ridgid 4512 out of MDF, kind of just playing but it came out pretty well so I finished it.
> 
> ...


Lance,Your TS insert looks like it has been well made. With out the the details of how the original plate is held in place (IF ANY) When I put together Zero Clearance plates I use four little set screws(hardware stores) 2 on each side tapped into the plates sides at points where they will make contact with the opening side walls. Then all You have to do is adjust the screws until free play is removed. I have had no problems with this method . Don't know if this will work with Your TS design But thought I would share with You in hopes that it does,Good luck and be safe !!..........Rob


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Ridgid R4512 Zero Clearance Insert*
> 
> I decided to try my DW618 out tonight and made a ZERO clearance insert for my Ridgid 4512 out of MDF, kind of just playing but it came out pretty well so I finished it.
> 
> ...


I use double sided carpet tape to hold mine down. as long as the piece are free of dirt and grim when you put it down it holds great. I check it everyday before I begin work to make sure it still stuck in place.


----------



## Shanem (Aug 25, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Ridgid R4512 Zero Clearance Insert*
> 
> I decided to try my DW618 out tonight and made a ZERO clearance insert for my Ridgid 4512 out of MDF, kind of just playing but it came out pretty well so I finished it.
> 
> ...


I second the tape and screw idea.
put tape around the sides to get a snug fit and also put a screw in the back of the insert so that it fits under the table. If it was to lift out the screw would restrain it. The tape will also prevent it from sliding around and hooking in the blade.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Ridgid R4512 Zero Clearance Insert*
> 
> I decided to try my DW618 out tonight and made a ZERO clearance insert for my Ridgid 4512 out of MDF, kind of just playing but it came out pretty well so I finished it.
> 
> ...


----------



## blackspring (Dec 8, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Ridgid R4512 Zero Clearance Insert*
> 
> I decided to try my DW618 out tonight and made a ZERO clearance insert for my Ridgid 4512 out of MDF, kind of just playing but it came out pretty well so I finished it.
> 
> ...


Greetings gents, I'm brand new here, and was happy to find a post on this insert. I just recently picked up the R4512 on sale - my first 'big boy' saw (an upgrade from an entry level RONA saw I've been using and barely keeping from tipping over when cutting 1X2 for the past 3 years .

I'm just at a point in my life where I have the long sought after home with a garage, and the time to start converting half of it to a small woodshop. In fact I'm closing in on the building the cabinets and bench as we speak.

I'm wondering if someone could outline how exactly to make this insert. A step-by-step would be great, and I do apologize in advance if this has been covered somewhere else. Thanks in advance guys (and gals).

PS - I do have a router table etc with a plunge type attachment (I've yet to use) as well as other tools I think* I'd need to make this.
Cheers.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Ridgid R4512 Zero Clearance Insert*
> 
> I decided to try my DW618 out tonight and made a ZERO clearance insert for my Ridgid 4512 out of MDF, kind of just playing but it came out pretty well so I finished it.
> 
> ...


I never use my fence to hold a new plate down. I clamp a piece of 2×4, or anything like that and slowly raise the blade up. very nice. I know you're liking that new router. you definately have zero clearence inserts for nice clean cuts.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Ridgid R4512 Zero Clearance Insert*
> 
> I decided to try my DW618 out tonight and made a ZERO clearance insert for my Ridgid 4512 out of MDF, kind of just playing but it came out pretty well so I finished it.
> 
> ...


I use my fence by locking it over the right side of the insert. There is about a 1/64th clearance gap. I use playing cars to slip fit in between. That insert isn't going anywhere.
I use a deck of playing cards all the time to shim various things.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Drill Press Table*

My wife was off this weekend so I didn't spend to much time in the shop and I really didn't have a game plan on what and how I wanted to make the table. I know in the future I want to install the Kreg Flip stops on my miter station so I decided to get the same T-track for the drill press table, that way the stops work through out my shop. I also plan to use the same T-Tracks on my super sled I plan to build in the near future.

I'll finish it up tomorrow/this week, I need to get more hardware, I made 4 trips the get hardware within 2 days, I hate doing this, but I do it every time! lol


----------



## wolflrv (Nov 28, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Drill Press Table*
> 
> My wife was off this weekend so I didn't spend to much time in the shop and I really didn't have a game plan on what and how I wanted to make the table. I know in the future I want to install the Kreg Flip stops on my miter station so I decided to get the same T-track for the drill press table, that way the stops work through out my shop. I also plan to use the same T-Tracks on my super sled I plan to build in the near future.
> 
> I'll finish it up tomorrow/this week, I need to get more hardware, I made 4 trips the get hardware within 2 days, I hate doing this, but I do it every time! lol


Excellent job!! Very professional finished look!! I have a drill press table on my to-do list as well! I really like the hold downs. I may have to look into those…thx for posting!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Drill Press Table*
> 
> My wife was off this weekend so I didn't spend to much time in the shop and I really didn't have a game plan on what and how I wanted to make the table. I know in the future I want to install the Kreg Flip stops on my miter station so I decided to get the same T-track for the drill press table, that way the stops work through out my shop. I also plan to use the same T-Tracks on my super sled I plan to build in the near future.
> 
> I'll finish it up tomorrow/this week, I need to get more hardware, I made 4 trips the get hardware within 2 days, I hate doing this, but I do it every time! lol


nicely done, and you'll luv it. the t-tracks with the hold downs, and adjustable flip/stop is very nice


----------



## DreamWorksWoodShop (Nov 18, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Drill Press Table*
> 
> My wife was off this weekend so I didn't spend to much time in the shop and I really didn't have a game plan on what and how I wanted to make the table. I know in the future I want to install the Kreg Flip stops on my miter station so I decided to get the same T-track for the drill press table, that way the stops work through out my shop. I also plan to use the same T-Tracks on my super sled I plan to build in the near future.
> 
> I'll finish it up tomorrow/this week, I need to get more hardware, I made 4 trips the get hardware within 2 days, I hate doing this, but I do it every time! lol


Great Job Lance…. I agree with Roger, the added t tracks are nice..


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Drill Press Table*
> 
> My wife was off this weekend so I didn't spend to much time in the shop and I really didn't have a game plan on what and how I wanted to make the table. I know in the future I want to install the Kreg Flip stops on my miter station so I decided to get the same T-track for the drill press table, that way the stops work through out my shop. I also plan to use the same T-Tracks on my super sled I plan to build in the near future.
> 
> I'll finish it up tomorrow/this week, I need to get more hardware, I made 4 trips the get hardware within 2 days, I hate doing this, but I do it every time! lol


Nice table. How do you rate the Kreg swing stop? Do you find it accurate enough for repeated cuts?
Thanks


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Drill Press Table*
> 
> My wife was off this weekend so I didn't spend to much time in the shop and I really didn't have a game plan on what and how I wanted to make the table. I know in the future I want to install the Kreg Flip stops on my miter station so I decided to get the same T-track for the drill press table, that way the stops work through out my shop. I also plan to use the same T-Tracks on my super sled I plan to build in the near future.
> 
> I'll finish it up tomorrow/this week, I need to get more hardware, I made 4 trips the get hardware within 2 days, I hate doing this, but I do it every time! lol


Yes, the Kreg system is accurate, but it comes with a larger price tag.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Mallet made of scraps / Laguna BS Update*

Well my birthday is coming up on the 5th of January and I had planned on buying the Ridgid Oscillating Spindle sander since the reviews are fantastic. This past week I started making the plans to my Flip Top Cart I was going to start this weekend with the planner and sander.

It was slow at work on Friday so I went to the Laguna Tools website and saw that the Resaw King on sale, 25% off which I thought was a good deal, I don't own a Laguna nor a band saw but I thought what the heck, I plan on getting one so why not save some money now on the Resaw King. LJ's that follow me know that I guy I work with wants to buy the 18" HD Laguna just after x-mas, and I've mentioned to him lets asked if they'll do a bundle discount b/c i'm interested in the 14" SUV but i'm not interested in $205 for shipping.

I called Laguna asking about shipping on the Resaw King and they said it was $30 bucks, then I asked if I bought the 14" SUV would the Resaw King be cheaper, they said "YES, I could give it to you for cost, $129". Then I said, what if I wanted 2 saws, 2 Resaw Kings, 2 mobile bases, 2 Driftmaster fences could you give me a good deal. The sales rep said, "yeah, let me send you a proposal of what I could do for you"

Shipping CREDIT of $414, so shipping was only $99 for EVERYTHING

Laguna 14" SUV - $1,595 - Retail $1,595
Resaw King 1" - $100 - Retail $220
Mobile Base - $50 - Retail $175
Driftmaster - $250 - Retail $395

Bundle Price 1,995 + Splitting Shipping($50) ~ $2,045 +Tax
Regularly $2,385 + Shipping($205) ~ $2,590 + Tax

IS THIS A GREAT DEAL?


> ?? or do i want to have an excuse to by a BS


?

Long Story short, I didn't go by the lumberyard to pick up stock for the Flip Top Cart build this weekend, instead i keep my money and I've been thinking if I should pull the trigger on this band saw this coming week. Basically it comes down to my Co-worker decision and whether he wants to buy his saw early, then I'll have to make a decision! lol

Since I didn't buy anything new this weekend, I decided to make a mallet for my chisels out of some scrap maple laying around the shop.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Mallet made of scraps / Laguna BS Update*
> 
> Well my birthday is coming up on the 5th of January and I had planned on buying the Ridgid Oscillating Spindle sander since the reviews are fantastic. This past week I started making the plans to my Flip Top Cart I was going to start this weekend with the planner and sander.
> 
> ...


gr8 use of exhausting head-work. nice hammer


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*HF Mobile base, Shop Vac and New Laguna*

After deciding to mount my DC on the wall and run ducting to all my tools i've done a complete 360, the HF is back on wheels!!!

Since I'm wanting the Tempest 3.5 hp Cyclone down the road i've completely stopped with my DC plans. In the meantime I decided to make a mobile base you see everyone doing on here. I should have done this the first time around, shop clean up was a breeze with it on wheels again. Now I'm able to connect it to each tool again!














































I also returned a bunch of tools my wife got me for Christmas since I just recently purchased the Laguna 14" SUV Band Saw 6 days before Christmas (it's an early B-day & 1 year wedding anniversary gift, March 25th - I have the BEST WIFE EVER!!!) . While I was at HD returning items I walked into a killer deal on a Ridgid shop vac, 16 gallons, 5 hp wet/dry - $49!! Had to get it!










Band saw will be here Tuesday afternoon with the Mobile Base, Driftmaster Fence, Resaw King blade, 1/4" & 1/2" Proforce blades, I can't wait to make some dust re-sawing some lumber!!!!


----------



## andreg3000 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *HF Mobile base, Shop Vac and New Laguna*
> 
> After deciding to mount my DC on the wall and run ducting to all my tools i've done a complete 360, the HF is back on wheels!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats on the laguna bandsaw. Definitely should be easy making resale dust.

I've followed your posts about the HF dust collector and preseparator and I gotta say that though it's not the best or most powerful DC, it sure works well for the price. I've plumbed my small basement shop with 4" S&D pipe with 7 blast gates and it works really well, only one tool at a time. I don't have a preseparator yet but it works great at the planer, jointer, and table saw with no clogging. I just ordered the wynn nano filter and plan to eventually add a preseparator. I think any preseparator will lower the efficiency, however the upgraded filter should make up for the drop. A cyclone would definitely be top notch but for the price and my small work environment, I think the cheapo HF unit with a $10 x-mas remote light switch will do for now.

You definitely have a great wife, enjoy the new laguna bandsaw


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Video Update *


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *


Looks like you are well on your way to a really nice, well equipped shop. Love your router table and drill press table. My journey starts soon. I have most of the tools I want, but shop organization is killing me. Cars live outside, tools live in the garage. I measured the footprint of all my larger equipment and drew a plan. Time to implement! I see where you are a UT fan, and a suspect you spent some time there. My son is a freshman at UT this year, electrical engineering/computer science double major. Very smart kid. Had 64 hours in AP credits accepted by UT, mostly math and science. Makes is easier to pay for the "double" in his major. Lives in Jester for the moment but has other plans starting Fall semester. Currently helping me over the break to put together a shed to store everything in the garage that takes up tool space. Hope that shed is big enough or something gotta go! Best of luck to you.


----------



## Schummie (Feb 3, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *Video Update *


Hello Lance,
you have a great space for your shop and you've very great equipment.
You have also a beautiful router table, I have the same, only I am a long time building, unfortunately
is not going as fast as I want, because off my disability. But if I see your beautiful table again see, I hope that I
quickly can build again, but I wish the pain was less.
According to me, you have a very sweet woman, when I hear how much she cares about you and you see all those beautiful gifts.
It's great if your wife you release in your hobby, luckily is my wife also very easy in such things.
If you dfind it no problem, then I want to add you to as my buddy, because I really like to see what you
still going to make, so far make great things.
It is sometimes quite difficult when you see other people work with the hobby you love so much
and you can not do that because off your illness, that's very annoying

Lance I wish you all the best and thanks for the video.

Greetings Henrie.

Sorry for my Englisch


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Laguna 14" SUV Band Saw*

My Laguna 14" SUV band saw got delivered on Thursday, my 26th birthday and I've been like a 8 year old kid on Christmas ever since! lol I've been looking for that perfect band saw for my shop since March, at first i wanted the Ridgid, not enough re-saw capacity. Then I moved onto the Rikon 14" deluxe, solid BS for the money and finally I really liked the Laguna SUV, 3HP, ceramic guides, 14" of re-saw capacity but the price was a little high for my liking. That being said I told myself I'd hold out for the Laguna unless the Rikon went on sale for $699 like it has in the past. Well the Laguna's in my shop now because I got a killer deal, $50 for shipping, 50% accessories and 2 free blades so I pulled the trigger.






Here are the completed coaster holders I made for my wife - http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59115


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Lance09 said:


> *Laguna 14" SUV Band Saw*
> 
> My Laguna 14" SUV band saw got delivered on Thursday, my 26th birthday and I've been like a 8 year old kid on Christmas ever since! lol I've been looking for that perfect band saw for my shop since March, at first i wanted the Ridgid, not enough re-saw capacity. Then I moved onto the Rikon 14" deluxe, solid BS for the money and finally I really liked the Laguna SUV, 3HP, ceramic guides, 14" of re-saw capacity but the price was a little high for my liking. That being said I told myself I'd hold out for the Laguna unless the Rikon went on sale for $699 like it has in the past. Well the Laguna's in my shop now because I got a killer deal, $50 for shipping, 50% accessories and 2 free blades so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...


I'm so jealous, that's my dream saw too. A 14 inch saw that can resaw a 14 inch board, what a concept.


----------



## dpop24 (May 14, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Laguna 14" SUV Band Saw*
> 
> My Laguna 14" SUV band saw got delivered on Thursday, my 26th birthday and I've been like a 8 year old kid on Christmas ever since! lol I've been looking for that perfect band saw for my shop since March, at first i wanted the Ridgid, not enough re-saw capacity. Then I moved onto the Rikon 14" deluxe, solid BS for the money and finally I really liked the Laguna SUV, 3HP, ceramic guides, 14" of re-saw capacity but the price was a little high for my liking. That being said I told myself I'd hold out for the Laguna unless the Rikon went on sale for $699 like it has in the past. Well the Laguna's in my shop now because I got a killer deal, $50 for shipping, 50% accessories and 2 free blades so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday, that's one sweet saw! My birthday is actually 1 day before yours. I got a very sweet Ovation Balladeer for my birthday from the wife and kids. Even though my gift is amazing, I'm still feeling a little birthday gift envy! Nice score.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *Laguna 14" SUV Band Saw*
> 
> My Laguna 14" SUV band saw got delivered on Thursday, my 26th birthday and I've been like a 8 year old kid on Christmas ever since! lol I've been looking for that perfect band saw for my shop since March, at first i wanted the Ridgid, not enough re-saw capacity. Then I moved onto the Rikon 14" deluxe, solid BS for the money and finally I really liked the Laguna SUV, 3HP, ceramic guides, 14" of re-saw capacity but the price was a little high for my liking. That being said I told myself I'd hold out for the Laguna unless the Rikon went on sale for $699 like it has in the past. Well the Laguna's in my shop now because I got a killer deal, $50 for shipping, 50% accessories and 2 free blades so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...


Good luck with your new saw. I have the 16hd


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Laguna 14" SUV Band Saw*
> 
> My Laguna 14" SUV band saw got delivered on Thursday, my 26th birthday and I've been like a 8 year old kid on Christmas ever since! lol I've been looking for that perfect band saw for my shop since March, at first i wanted the Ridgid, not enough re-saw capacity. Then I moved onto the Rikon 14" deluxe, solid BS for the money and finally I really liked the Laguna SUV, 3HP, ceramic guides, 14" of re-saw capacity but the price was a little high for my liking. That being said I told myself I'd hold out for the Laguna unless the Rikon went on sale for $699 like it has in the past. Well the Laguna's in my shop now because I got a killer deal, $50 for shipping, 50% accessories and 2 free blades so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...


You are having WAY too much fun buying awesome tools and getting your shop set up. Yes, I am jealous. Being a poor, in-school, college kid…..i dont have the time, money, or space for anything like this….YET. I….CAN…NOT….WAIT!!! ur making me jealous - not gonna lie!!


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Laguna 14" SUV Band Saw*
> 
> My Laguna 14" SUV band saw got delivered on Thursday, my 26th birthday and I've been like a 8 year old kid on Christmas ever since! lol I've been looking for that perfect band saw for my shop since March, at first i wanted the Ridgid, not enough re-saw capacity. Then I moved onto the Rikon 14" deluxe, solid BS for the money and finally I really liked the Laguna SUV, 3HP, ceramic guides, 14" of re-saw capacity but the price was a little high for my liking. That being said I told myself I'd hold out for the Laguna unless the Rikon went on sale for $699 like it has in the past. Well the Laguna's in my shop now because I got a killer deal, $50 for shipping, 50% accessories and 2 free blades so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...


Nice new tool. I am suprised more people don't go for Laguna. Wood Magazine gave this BS a great review.
If you can share, what was the cost and how long does it take to change blades??.............


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Laguna 14" SUV Band Saw*
> 
> My Laguna 14" SUV band saw got delivered on Thursday, my 26th birthday and I've been like a 8 year old kid on Christmas ever since! lol I've been looking for that perfect band saw for my shop since March, at first i wanted the Ridgid, not enough re-saw capacity. Then I moved onto the Rikon 14" deluxe, solid BS for the money and finally I really liked the Laguna SUV, 3HP, ceramic guides, 14" of re-saw capacity but the price was a little high for my liking. That being said I told myself I'd hold out for the Laguna unless the Rikon went on sale for $699 like it has in the past. Well the Laguna's in my shop now because I got a killer deal, $50 for shipping, 50% accessories and 2 free blades so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...


Dakremer,

It takes time, I see you're about to get married, I didn't start buying tools until I was married and had 2 years under my belt at my company after college, you will get there trust me. I've also held off on tools b/c I want good quality, something that will last and I wont out grow of. The TS is the only thing I regret buying, but it's also a great saw to learn on and I bought it first so I was uneducated at the time. Keep in mind, 40% of my shop in off of CL, watch those post daily, you'll be surprised!


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Laguna 14" SUV Band Saw*
> 
> My Laguna 14" SUV band saw got delivered on Thursday, my 26th birthday and I've been like a 8 year old kid on Christmas ever since! lol I've been looking for that perfect band saw for my shop since March, at first i wanted the Ridgid, not enough re-saw capacity. Then I moved onto the Rikon 14" deluxe, solid BS for the money and finally I really liked the Laguna SUV, 3HP, ceramic guides, 14" of re-saw capacity but the price was a little high for my liking. That being said I told myself I'd hold out for the Laguna unless the Rikon went on sale for $699 like it has in the past. Well the Laguna's in my shop now because I got a killer deal, $50 for shipping, 50% accessories and 2 free blades so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...


Redryder, Keep in mind I was teaming up with another guy during this purchase, he bought the LT 20" - 4K and all the same accessories plus the tall fence, he got better deal than I did, but then again he spent 4,500.

BS - $1595, Standard and would not come off that price.
Driftmaster - $250 ~ $400 
Mobile base - $75 ~ $175
Re-Saw King - $100 ~ $220
1/2" Blade - FREE ~ $50
1/4" Blade - FREE ~ $40
Shipping - $50 ~ $205


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Laguna 14" SUV Band Saw*
> 
> My Laguna 14" SUV band saw got delivered on Thursday, my 26th birthday and I've been like a 8 year old kid on Christmas ever since! lol I've been looking for that perfect band saw for my shop since March, at first i wanted the Ridgid, not enough re-saw capacity. Then I moved onto the Rikon 14" deluxe, solid BS for the money and finally I really liked the Laguna SUV, 3HP, ceramic guides, 14" of re-saw capacity but the price was a little high for my liking. That being said I told myself I'd hold out for the Laguna unless the Rikon went on sale for $699 like it has in the past. Well the Laguna's in my shop now because I got a killer deal, $50 for shipping, 50% accessories and 2 free blades so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...


Redryder, Changing the blade…... sorry, ummm I have never used a BS before the Laguna so nothing to reference it from. That being said, the ceramic guides do take some time to set up each time but remember there is 10 points of contact between both guides.

The only negative thing I would say is if you get the Driftmaster fence the blades do require you to bend them over the lower door and under the fence system because the wheels get in the way pf the lower door going back any further. You would think for the money and the engineering behind these world class saws they would have a solution for this.

P.S. Customer service was AWESOME!!! One of my ceramic guides was damaged, the next day there already sending me a new one!!! Rick Kerrigan was our sales rep. GREAT guy!


----------



## willd (Mar 9, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Laguna 14" SUV Band Saw*
> 
> My Laguna 14" SUV band saw got delivered on Thursday, my 26th birthday and I've been like a 8 year old kid on Christmas ever since! lol I've been looking for that perfect band saw for my shop since March, at first i wanted the Ridgid, not enough re-saw capacity. Then I moved onto the Rikon 14" deluxe, solid BS for the money and finally I really liked the Laguna SUV, 3HP, ceramic guides, 14" of re-saw capacity but the price was a little high for my liking. That being said I told myself I'd hold out for the Laguna unless the Rikon went on sale for $699 like it has in the past. Well the Laguna's in my shop now because I got a killer deal, $50 for shipping, 50% accessories and 2 free blades so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...


Nice! Happy birthday.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Laguna 14" SUV Band Saw*
> 
> My Laguna 14" SUV band saw got delivered on Thursday, my 26th birthday and I've been like a 8 year old kid on Christmas ever since! lol I've been looking for that perfect band saw for my shop since March, at first i wanted the Ridgid, not enough re-saw capacity. Then I moved onto the Rikon 14" deluxe, solid BS for the money and finally I really liked the Laguna SUV, 3HP, ceramic guides, 14" of re-saw capacity but the price was a little high for my liking. That being said I told myself I'd hold out for the Laguna unless the Rikon went on sale for $699 like it has in the past. Well the Laguna's in my shop now because I got a killer deal, $50 for shipping, 50% accessories and 2 free blades so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...


That's a really nice saw, no doubt about it.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Laguna 14" SUV Band Saw*
> 
> My Laguna 14" SUV band saw got delivered on Thursday, my 26th birthday and I've been like a 8 year old kid on Christmas ever since! lol I've been looking for that perfect band saw for my shop since March, at first i wanted the Ridgid, not enough re-saw capacity. Then I moved onto the Rikon 14" deluxe, solid BS for the money and finally I really liked the Laguna SUV, 3HP, ceramic guides, 14" of re-saw capacity but the price was a little high for my liking. That being said I told myself I'd hold out for the Laguna unless the Rikon went on sale for $699 like it has in the past. Well the Laguna's in my shop now because I got a killer deal, $50 for shipping, 50% accessories and 2 free blades so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...


Lance,

Good snag on the new bandsaw…..hope you get a lot of good use from it…it's good that you got the extra blades for it ,also…..and be-lated happy 26th birthday…..it's been so long I can't remember my 26th…uuummm about 40 years, I think????? Have fun, work safe, and make a lot of projects with the new toy…I relly like new toys…..!!!!!


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Laguna 14" SUV Band Saw*
> 
> My Laguna 14" SUV band saw got delivered on Thursday, my 26th birthday and I've been like a 8 year old kid on Christmas ever since! lol I've been looking for that perfect band saw for my shop since March, at first i wanted the Ridgid, not enough re-saw capacity. Then I moved onto the Rikon 14" deluxe, solid BS for the money and finally I really liked the Laguna SUV, 3HP, ceramic guides, 14" of re-saw capacity but the price was a little high for my liking. That being said I told myself I'd hold out for the Laguna unless the Rikon went on sale for $699 like it has in the past. Well the Laguna's in my shop now because I got a killer deal, $50 for shipping, 50% accessories and 2 free blades so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, it's a great saw. I am on my second Laguna Bandsaw, the 20" resaw bandsaw. I have owned Laguna saws for nine years. There isn't any saw that I like better. You made a wise choice. Have fun…...


----------



## JimiThing (Apr 28, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Laguna 14" SUV Band Saw*
> 
> My Laguna 14" SUV band saw got delivered on Thursday, my 26th birthday and I've been like a 8 year old kid on Christmas ever since! lol I've been looking for that perfect band saw for my shop since March, at first i wanted the Ridgid, not enough re-saw capacity. Then I moved onto the Rikon 14" deluxe, solid BS for the money and finally I really liked the Laguna SUV, 3HP, ceramic guides, 14" of re-saw capacity but the price was a little high for my liking. That being said I told myself I'd hold out for the Laguna unless the Rikon went on sale for $699 like it has in the past. Well the Laguna's in my shop now because I got a killer deal, $50 for shipping, 50% accessories and 2 free blades so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...


good thing you have that 14 inch capacity for those coaster holders… I dunno if you coulda snuck those puppies under the rikons 13''


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Laguna 14" SUV Band Saw*
> 
> My Laguna 14" SUV band saw got delivered on Thursday, my 26th birthday and I've been like a 8 year old kid on Christmas ever since! lol I've been looking for that perfect band saw for my shop since March, at first i wanted the Ridgid, not enough re-saw capacity. Then I moved onto the Rikon 14" deluxe, solid BS for the money and finally I really liked the Laguna SUV, 3HP, ceramic guides, 14" of re-saw capacity but the price was a little high for my liking. That being said I told myself I'd hold out for the Laguna unless the Rikon went on sale for $699 like it has in the past. Well the Laguna's in my shop now because I got a killer deal, $50 for shipping, 50% accessories and 2 free blades so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...


LOL I didn't make my decision on the Laguna b/c of the extra Inch I get over the Rikon or just to make a 2" coaster holder!. Honestly, I pulled the trigger because of the HP and guides.


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Laguna 14" SUV Band Saw*
> 
> My Laguna 14" SUV band saw got delivered on Thursday, my 26th birthday and I've been like a 8 year old kid on Christmas ever since! lol I've been looking for that perfect band saw for my shop since March, at first i wanted the Ridgid, not enough re-saw capacity. Then I moved onto the Rikon 14" deluxe, solid BS for the money and finally I really liked the Laguna SUV, 3HP, ceramic guides, 14" of re-saw capacity but the price was a little high for my liking. That being said I told myself I'd hold out for the Laguna unless the Rikon went on sale for $699 like it has in the past. Well the Laguna's in my shop now because I got a killer deal, $50 for shipping, 50% accessories and 2 free blades so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...


If you get a chance after living with it for a bit, post a review. I would be interested in things like fit-and-finish, assembly problems, accuracy, etc.


----------



## ToolFoolery (Jul 8, 2012)

Lance09 said:


> *Laguna 14" SUV Band Saw*
> 
> My Laguna 14" SUV band saw got delivered on Thursday, my 26th birthday and I've been like a 8 year old kid on Christmas ever since! lol I've been looking for that perfect band saw for my shop since March, at first i wanted the Ridgid, not enough re-saw capacity. Then I moved onto the Rikon 14" deluxe, solid BS for the money and finally I really liked the Laguna SUV, 3HP, ceramic guides, 14" of re-saw capacity but the price was a little high for my liking. That being said I told myself I'd hold out for the Laguna unless the Rikon went on sale for $699 like it has in the past. Well the Laguna's in my shop now because I got a killer deal, $50 for shipping, 50% accessories and 2 free blades so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...


Hey Lance

You have had this saw for a while now … any new thoughts on it? I am in the market for a bandsaw and was looking at this one as an option. I have read that some folks feel this side is borderline on being stiff enough to tension the 1" blade properly. So if I did order one of these I was thinking about going with the 3/4" RK. Did you deal with Lagunatools.com? BTW, I am new to lumberjocks so am still trying to figure out where all the buttons are. Is there a way to directly PM or Personal Message users? Thanks In Advance and congrats on the saw! Josh


----------



## Sixfiend (Sep 1, 2014)

Lance09 said:


> *Laguna 14" SUV Band Saw*
> 
> My Laguna 14" SUV band saw got delivered on Thursday, my 26th birthday and I've been like a 8 year old kid on Christmas ever since! lol I've been looking for that perfect band saw for my shop since March, at first i wanted the Ridgid, not enough re-saw capacity. Then I moved onto the Rikon 14" deluxe, solid BS for the money and finally I really liked the Laguna SUV, 3HP, ceramic guides, 14" of re-saw capacity but the price was a little high for my liking. That being said I told myself I'd hold out for the Laguna unless the Rikon went on sale for $699 like it has in the past. Well the Laguna's in my shop now because I got a killer deal, $50 for shipping, 50% accessories and 2 free blades so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...


Lance, First off I really like the new shop video. You've really been making progress over the past few years! I'm 27 and have been wood working on weekends a few years now and feel like i'm slowly following in your foot steps with tools purchases. I wish i could say the same for my shop though, your's looks like it's a pleasure to work in. I also agree that it's best to save up and buy the right tools the first time. Anyway, the reason i'm posting here is that I purchased the Laguna 14 SUV a couple months ago and was wondering if you had any experience with the cool blocks for blades under 1/4". I haven't been able to find much information on them. Also, how have you liked the saw now that you've has it a few years? I've had a few minor problems, which is a bit discouraging given the price tag, but hopefully once the minor bugs are worked out it'll be smooth cutting. I really don't have much time behind it yet.

Really like the looks of your new Roubo! and congrats to you and your wife on the little one.

Mike


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Laguna 14" SUV Band Saw*
> 
> My Laguna 14" SUV band saw got delivered on Thursday, my 26th birthday and I've been like a 8 year old kid on Christmas ever since! lol I've been looking for that perfect band saw for my shop since March, at first i wanted the Ridgid, not enough re-saw capacity. Then I moved onto the Rikon 14" deluxe, solid BS for the money and finally I really liked the Laguna SUV, 3HP, ceramic guides, 14" of re-saw capacity but the price was a little high for my liking. That being said I told myself I'd hold out for the Laguna unless the Rikon went on sale for $699 like it has in the past. Well the Laguna's in my shop now because I got a killer deal, $50 for shipping, 50% accessories and 2 free blades so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike, Thats awesome, the hobby needs more young woodworkers! I'm really happy with the bandsaw now that I've owned it for a couple year. I used the 3/4" re-saw king 95% of the time. Are you talking about the ceramic guides on the saw? or 3rd party cooling blocks? A little confused on the questions, sorry. What issues are you having on the saw? Do you have an Instagram account, would love to follow you on there.


----------



## Sixfiend (Sep 1, 2014)

Lance09 said:


> *Laguna 14" SUV Band Saw*
> 
> My Laguna 14" SUV band saw got delivered on Thursday, my 26th birthday and I've been like a 8 year old kid on Christmas ever since! lol I've been looking for that perfect band saw for my shop since March, at first i wanted the Ridgid, not enough re-saw capacity. Then I moved onto the Rikon 14" deluxe, solid BS for the money and finally I really liked the Laguna SUV, 3HP, ceramic guides, 14" of re-saw capacity but the price was a little high for my liking. That being said I told myself I'd hold out for the Laguna unless the Rikon went on sale for $699 like it has in the past. Well the Laguna's in my shop now because I got a killer deal, $50 for shipping, 50% accessories and 2 free blades so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...


Lance, sorry for the confusion. I was referring to the laguna cool block guides that they recommend for blades under 1/4".










I was having some problems with them fitting and was curious if you had them / any advice as i knew you had the same saw. Long story short Laguna sent out a replacement set which also didn't fit. But an hour or so messing around with a file and the spindle sander i got them to work. Customer service was very quick in sending out a replacement but given the price for their stuff it doesn't seem like I should have had to file them down.

The other problems I was having with the saw were pretty minor as well, but frustrating none the less. The ceramic guides I received with the saw were machined poorly and out of square so only the corner of the ceramic contacted the blade in a few spots. Again Laguna did send out a replacement set which work much better. The table stop in the back of the saw also misses the table by about 1/4", no quick fix idea for that though.

No "deal breakers" but given the price tag I was hoping it would all just work as its supposed to from the start. I haven't been great about sharing projects in the past but i did just make an instagram account, dusty_pilot. I'll give it a shot and try to post project pics. It seems like the least time consuming way to do it. Thanks again for getting back to me and I look forward to your upcoming projects and shop updates.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Laguna 14" SUV Band Saw*
> 
> My Laguna 14" SUV band saw got delivered on Thursday, my 26th birthday and I've been like a 8 year old kid on Christmas ever since! lol I've been looking for that perfect band saw for my shop since March, at first i wanted the Ridgid, not enough re-saw capacity. Then I moved onto the Rikon 14" deluxe, solid BS for the money and finally I really liked the Laguna SUV, 3HP, ceramic guides, 14" of re-saw capacity but the price was a little high for my liking. That being said I told myself I'd hold out for the Laguna unless the Rikon went on sale for $699 like it has in the past. Well the Laguna's in my shop now because I got a killer deal, $50 for shipping, 50% accessories and 2 free blades so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...


I've never used those guides, I've only ever used the guides that came with the saw. About the stop, if your talking about the stop to make the table square to the blade, there should be a bolt in there to move to level off the table to the blade, once square you can tighten the bolt down. Laguna service has been really good on new items being damaged, I've never had anything but I've heard nothing but good things. I'll look you up on IG, looking forward to see some of your projects and the shop.


----------



## Sixfiend (Sep 1, 2014)

Lance09 said:


> *Laguna 14" SUV Band Saw*
> 
> My Laguna 14" SUV band saw got delivered on Thursday, my 26th birthday and I've been like a 8 year old kid on Christmas ever since! lol I've been looking for that perfect band saw for my shop since March, at first i wanted the Ridgid, not enough re-saw capacity. Then I moved onto the Rikon 14" deluxe, solid BS for the money and finally I really liked the Laguna SUV, 3HP, ceramic guides, 14" of re-saw capacity but the price was a little high for my liking. That being said I told myself I'd hold out for the Laguna unless the Rikon went on sale for $699 like it has in the past. Well the Laguna's in my shop now because I got a killer deal, $50 for shipping, 50% accessories and 2 free blades so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the table stop is off laterally so it totally misses the table. It seems like it was drilled slightly off. I'm sure I could make a bracket of some sort, but I really don't tilt the table much. And it's so easy to adjust and align with a square i'm really not too worried about it. I've had great experiences with their CS thus far as well. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*I'm BACK!! Another Fall, Winter & Spring of Woodworking in OKC*

Turn down the heat please, let me back in the shop already, it's almost September.

Well guys, it's been almost 6 months since I've built anything in my shop, the last project I built was my wife's Jewelry Cabinet Armoire back in March. I've spent the last 6 months perfecting my golf game, in the shop I HATE sweat dripping off my head but on the course is the one place I don't mind sweating. I've had a great summer playing golf and getting my HDCP down to a 3, but now it's time to start preparing plans for some shop furniture I've been talking about for over a year now.

For those of you that have been following me since I started buying tools and designing my shop you're probably tired of me talking about shop furniture. LOL I've been wanting to knock out a couple pieces for my shop for over a year now and something always got in the way it seemed like.

*Anyways, enough time talking about it!!*

Time to build a *FLIP TOP CART* for my Dewalt DW735 and my Ridgid Oscillating Sander. i've been researching designs and different hardware used and I think I'm ready to start buying material and hardware.

I've decided to go with the solid steal shaft with a 1/2 inch Inner-Diameter Steel Flange, I'm debating whether to use 1/2" or 3/4" steel rod for my top. What's your opinion, will the 1/2" support the weight? To hold the top steady I'm going to install Brass Threaded Inserts, this seems like a solid solution that people have been using.



















Thanks to Michael J here on LumberJocks, I've got a great design to start with that I like.










Tools I've bought over the last couple months was a Port-A-Cable combo brad nailer kit from WoodCraft, it came with the 18 and 23 gauge nail gun for $109. I also picked up the Ridgid Oscillating Sander from HD, I've always wanted it and the reviews were awesome so I snagged it before they stopped making them.

I'm interested in a Jet 16-32 Drum Sander on CL right now for $700 BRAND NEW in box, hopefully I can get the wife on board and I'll be able to pick that up for the shop. Other than dreaming about owning some Festool equipment I'm just really excited about getting back in the shop and knocking out some shop furniture this season.

Be sure to check out my YouTube Channel, I've got updates of me building my shop and other random vacation videos. Another hobby I picked up this summer was creating videos from my new GoPro camera I got. I bought it for our Hawaii trip at the end of Oct, we plan on snorkeling 4 days while were there!!!


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

Lance09 said:


> *I'm BACK!! Another Fall, Winter & Spring of Woodworking in OKC*
> 
> Turn down the heat please, let me back in the shop already, it's almost September.
> 
> ...


Funny, but I have been enjoying a summer of golf and woodworking, though my handicap remains at 12. When the temperature hit 100 for several days in July, my garage worshop remained a cool 68. Being in a walkout basement of the house helps. The problem here is in the winter when it's a bit chilly. Last year I installed a 240V cieling mounted heater that made a huge difference.

Hope you enjoy your time in the shop. The flip top stand looks like a great idea.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *I'm BACK!! Another Fall, Winter & Spring of Woodworking in OKC*
> 
> Turn down the heat please, let me back in the shop already, it's almost September.
> 
> ...


PittburghTim - I wish I had a basement, but they don't make them here in OKC. When it's HOT, we're hitting 110 and it's probably 115+ in my garage that's not insulated or have a A/C unit, maybe in the next house!


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *I'm BACK!! Another Fall, Winter & Spring of Woodworking in OKC*
> 
> Turn down the heat please, let me back in the shop already, it's almost September.
> 
> ...


lance, I really think the steel rod is overkill. I built a flip top for my 735 and my Rigid OSS and used a 6" section of 1" oak dowel for the flip. It's solid as a rock and I haven't had any trouble with the rotation at all. I ran a screw through the dowel to hold in place.

I'm jealous of your golf this summer. I tore my ACL in March and I can't play again for another month. I've really missed it.

Good luck on the build.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *I'm BACK!! Another Fall, Winter & Spring of Woodworking in OKC*
> 
> Turn down the heat please, let me back in the shop already, it's almost September.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're ready to cut n plane, n cut n sand n finish n sand n, well, u git the idea… lol


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *I'm BACK!! Another Fall, Winter & Spring of Woodworking in OKC*
> 
> Turn down the heat please, let me back in the shop already, it's almost September.
> 
> ...


Over engineering something isn't a sin. I would use the steel rod because I don't think the cost would be that much more and you will get a lot more strength. If you shop around a little you might find the rod at a good price. Go to one of those machine shops around there and see what you find. No, don't go to one shop go to several until you find the rod you want at a good price. Maybe you will find it at the first place LOL. I have done that. If you can find some polished and ground rod that has been left over from a job it might go at a reasonable price.


----------



## 308Gap (Mar 6, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *I'm BACK!! Another Fall, Winter & Spring of Woodworking in OKC*
> 
> Turn down the heat please, let me back in the shop already, it's almost September.
> 
> ...


Oh the hot garage blues, here is Sacramento my garage is safe until noon, then my west facing aluminum door gets the sun until nightfall. We've been steady at 100 but had a week of 112, my garage is now a kiln. I got that same sander on CL and its a solid sander. Golf balls make great targets at the shooting range….poof.


----------



## kommon_sense (Dec 28, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *I'm BACK!! Another Fall, Winter & Spring of Woodworking in OKC*
> 
> Turn down the heat please, let me back in the shop already, it's almost September.
> 
> ...


I used 1/2" steel rod when I built my flip top cart for my dw735. There are a number of metal vendors on ebay. Funny thing is that I rarely ever flipped it and eventually tore the cart apart and put the planer on a ridgid mobile miter station (msuv). I have the ridgid OSS sitting on top of a rolling craftsman tool chest.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Jet 16-32 BRAND NEW on CL*

Sunday night I found the Jet 16-32 brand new in the original box, never opened for $700. I really didn't need it right now, but in the future I was going to purchase one for some upcoming projects. So I did what most of you probably would do if your interested in something you want, I went up to my wife and told how much I loved her and gave her a big hug and a kiss. Right then she knew, "what do you want"??? lol So I told her the situation, call the guy up to see if they still had it, offered $600 b/c I really didn't need it right now, the guy said he was strong at $700, so I said alright and hung up.

An hour later after thinking about it, finding ways to make a little extra cash so I could justify buying it, I called back and said I'll take it for $700!!!!! lol When would I get another chance to save $400+ on this tool (BRAND NEW), couldn't pass it up!!!

Here's some picture from assembling it today. After putting the legs together I ran up to Woodcraft to pick up some 2.5" casters, so I can move it around my small shop. Man, those things are $$$$$$$ WoW!! I'm waiting next to for Amazon.


----------



## 308Gap (Mar 6, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Jet 16-32 BRAND NEW on CL*
> 
> Sunday night I found the Jet 16-32 brand new in the original box, never opened for $700. I really didn't need it right now, but in the future I was going to purchase one for some upcoming projects. So I did what most of you probably would do if your interested in something you want, I went up to my wife and told how much I loved her and gave her a big hug and a kiss. Right then she knew, "what do you want"??? lol So I told her the situation, call the guy up to see if they still had it, offered $600 b/c I really didn't need it right now, the guy said he was strong at $700, so I said alright and hung up.
> 
> ...


Very cool find, and heres a married guy trick. Use a white board pen or similar and write I love you on the bathroom mirror so she finds it when she gets up. Major points, but your going to owe her big time. One last thing, that garage is WAY to clean.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Jet 16-32 BRAND NEW on CL*
> 
> Sunday night I found the Jet 16-32 brand new in the original box, never opened for $700. I really didn't need it right now, but in the future I was going to purchase one for some upcoming projects. So I did what most of you probably would do if your interested in something you want, I went up to my wife and told how much I loved her and gave her a big hug and a kiss. Right then she knew, "what do you want"??? lol So I told her the situation, call the guy up to see if they still had it, offered $600 b/c I really didn't need it right now, the guy said he was strong at $700, so I said alright and hung up.
> 
> ...


Your next project, and you should get on it NOW, should be a nice BIG cutting board for your bride…

"But honey, I needed this big expensive tool to finish up making that beautiful cutting board you love so much…"

Just kidding. If your wife is supportive, and you aren't dipping into other family funds, she'll be glad you got something to keep you out of the bars and away from chasing skirts…


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

Lance09 said:


> *Jet 16-32 BRAND NEW on CL*
> 
> Sunday night I found the Jet 16-32 brand new in the original box, never opened for $700. I really didn't need it right now, but in the future I was going to purchase one for some upcoming projects. So I did what most of you probably would do if your interested in something you want, I went up to my wife and told how much I loved her and gave her a big hug and a kiss. Right then she knew, "what do you want"??? lol So I told her the situation, call the guy up to see if they still had it, offered $600 b/c I really didn't need it right now, the guy said he was strong at $700, so I said alright and hung up.
> 
> ...


i agree make that cutting board fast. but you will still owe her


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

Lance09 said:


> *Jet 16-32 BRAND NEW on CL*
> 
> Sunday night I found the Jet 16-32 brand new in the original box, never opened for $700. I really didn't need it right now, but in the future I was going to purchase one for some upcoming projects. So I did what most of you probably would do if your interested in something you want, I went up to my wife and told how much I loved her and gave her a big hug and a kiss. Right then she knew, "what do you want"??? lol So I told her the situation, call the guy up to see if they still had it, offered $600 b/c I really didn't need it right now, the guy said he was strong at $700, so I said alright and hung up.
> 
> ...


Lance, you made a good decision, the pain of the cash outlay lasts only a short time, while the pleasure of owning this tool and the results it delivers will bring you pleasure for years to come.

I know what you mean about the casters for this being expensive!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Jet 16-32 BRAND NEW on CL*
> 
> Sunday night I found the Jet 16-32 brand new in the original box, never opened for $700. I really didn't need it right now, but in the future I was going to purchase one for some upcoming projects. So I did what most of you probably would do if your interested in something you want, I went up to my wife and told how much I loved her and gave her a big hug and a kiss. Right then she knew, "what do you want"??? lol So I told her the situation, call the guy up to see if they still had it, offered $600 b/c I really didn't need it right now, the guy said he was strong at $700, so I said alright and hung up.
> 
> ...


Wow, you stole that


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Updated Shop Pictures*

Hey guys, I'm back in the swing of things, I'm eager to get the ball rolling on some more shop improvements, like the flip top cart I plan to build once the summer heat leaves Oklahoma.

I posted some updated pictures of my shop, it's been 17 months since I bought my first tool, the Dewalt 10" Sliding Miter Saw and man has time flown by!!! I've come across some GREAT deals on CL that have been a blessing in disguise like the INCRA Router Combo and my newest find, the JET 16-32 Drum Sander.

Check out my YouTube channel, at first I had 2-3 snowboarding trips from college on there but as soon as I started building my shop I knew I wanted to document it. Over the years it's starting to turn into a entertainment / wood shop channel. I recently got the GoPro 2 and plan on using and abusing the camera on vacations and no comment builds in the shop.


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

Lance09 said:


> *Updated Shop Pictures*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm back in the swing of things, I'm eager to get the ball rolling on some more shop improvements, like the flip top cart I plan to build once the summer heat leaves Oklahoma.
> 
> ...


Good looking shop Lance!

AJ


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*DW735 Planer HELP!!!!!!!!*

Hey guys,

Just when the weather starts getting good, I break my Dewalt DW735 Planer. Sadly I'm still working on my flip cart project, but all i had left was to install the planer and spindle sander. Ok, this is were I got myself in trouble. I took the planer off the 4 threaded post legs, thinking it would be easier to install the planer on the cart with just the bottom base & threaded post legs, then I could thread the planer back on the post legs. Well, I was WRONG!! I can not screw the planer back on the threaded post legs, It's binding on me, and I might have over twisted some of the hardware trying to force it!

I found this post Crank Problem post but it looks like this is only good if you never took the WHOLE top off the threaded legs.

I'm going to call a Dewalt Service Center tomorrow, maybe they can help or I can take it in.

I really hope I didn't break the planer, I should have never taken the planer off the post!!!!

Here are a couple pictures what my situation looks like, if anyones ever been dumb enough to do this, PLEASE HELP!!!!!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *DW735 Planer HELP!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> ...


Lance,

Sure wish we could help. We've been there, done that . . . sort of. Does your DeWalt planer manual have an exploded parts view or trouble-shooting list that might help you in the reassembly? We've never called DeWalt to know how their customer service/technical support is but this will let you know if you ever want to buy another DeWalt product.

We have recently had numerous phone calls with Grizzly's technical support team (who are in the USA and speak English!) and have been thoroughly amazed how helpful they are-even with a tablesaw that's more than 15 years old! The tablesaw is the only Grizzly tool we own (and we bought it second-hand), but it certainly has convinced us to consider them in the future for additional tools we might want to purchase.

We've also taken apart a Ryobi tablesaw and they were extremely helpful with parts and drawings for disassembly and reassembly. Their replacement parts seem a little pricier than some companies though.

We wish you success without great difficulty on your reassembly. Let us know how helpful DeWalt is and if we should add them to another tool company worth supporting!

L/W


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *DW735 Planer HELP!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> ...


toolpartsdirect.com has great schematics for understanding the inner workings of tools. Much more detailed than user manuals. They sell any part you may need as well.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Lance09 said:


> *DW735 Planer HELP!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> ...


The directions given in one of the posts to crank problem are exactly what you will have to do to get things back together. Those four posts are "timed together" to get the head up and down level. Once you took it apart it out of level and tho only way to get it back is take the drive chain off get the head on all four posts level then time the chain when putting it on so everything moves up and down level.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *DW735 Planer HELP!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> ...


Ouch, I agree w/Johnstoneb, take the chain off, thread it back on slowly, test to see if it is level w/the bed, if needed make adjustments, then replace the chain. You may use a level to test and/or a Wixey may also work


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *DW735 Planer HELP!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> ...


Norm, I've taken the chain off, but I still can't get the female threaded parts to line up with the male post.

There are 2 sets of inner threads per leg, one at the bottom and one towards the top. I can get the first set on, but when I get to the second set of inner threads the timing is off, this is where the problem is. im not able to losen or move the 2nd set of threads to line all of 4 of them up to get them on the threaded post. I found a parts list here http://servicenet.dewalt.com/Products/Detail?productNumber=DW735.

I'm going to call a local service center Monday. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Lance09 said:


> *DW735 Planer HELP!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> ...


I seem to remember when I was looking to buy a 735 that I ran across a youtube video that showed how to do exactly what you need. I was just scrolling thru DW735 vids in anticipation of getting one and I'm CERTAIN I saw one describing your issuet. I'll be danged if I can find it again now though.

You cant call Dewalt till monday, if you're so inclined you have plenty of time and you might try starting a youtube search for dismantleing & reassembling that beast.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *DW735 Planer HELP!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> ...


I can't help ya, but, I certainly wish you lotsa luck


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Lance09 said:


> *DW735 Planer HELP!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> ...


*Solved it!*

So, I just solved this one, and since this thread is high up in the results, figured I'd post the solution here: The bottom nuts are on springs. I put the top back on, lowered it 'til it started to bind, raised it two cranks, then got on top of the planer (to compress those springs) while Charlene cranked the planer down, and voila! The whole thing went on quickly and easily.

So there's the answer: Climb on top of your planer!


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Dewalt DW735 Planer / Festool Domino XL*

This is a follow up to my previous blog post from last week. I took the HEAVY planer head off the threaded post so I could mount it to my Flip Top Cart easier. BAD IDEA!

I dropped my planer off last Monday at the Dewalt Service Center here in Oklahoma City. I told them the issue I was having with the planer. After checking out I found out that Dewalt has a Maximum dollar amount per tool, once you've hit that dollar amount everything else is cover by them. For the DW735 that was $290, considering I got my planer off of CL for $275 if I had reached the maximum, I'd still be around the retail asking price, just with a used planer 

Three days later & $68 I had a smooth working planer again, nothing was broken but the tech did have to take all four post apart with the inner threads to align them again. WELL worth the $68 in labor in my opinion.

Long story short, NEVER TAKE YOUR PLANER OFF THE THREADED POST!!!!!! lol










On another note:

I purchased the Domino XL Combo Set & CT 26 along with a 22 pack of 12mm Stock Tenons and the Handle for the CT Extractor on Amazon tonight! I'm officially making the JUMP to FESTOOL, the NEW TS55 REQ will be next!

My wife has been EXTREMELY supportive of this hobby the last 2 years, I was able to hold her over with the Jewelry Armoir Cabinet I made her for our 1 year wedding anniversary last Spring.

Now she wants furniture for the house, as do I. I'm sure building your own furniture is the reason most of us ever got into this hobby, at least thats one of the main reasons I did! Well, it's finally that time to start knocking out this furniture list. This gave me a great way to "up sell" the Domino!!! lol "Babe…. Do you want this all done over the next 8-15 months or 2-3 Years"?

Furniture List - In Order -

Living Room Side Tables (2)
Head Board
Night Stands
Hopefully a Bassinet will be in between these projects!!  
Dresser Armoire
Long Dresser

Our Bedroom set will be made out of Walnut and stained to match her Jewelry Armoir Cabinet

I'm getting excited to get started!!!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Dewalt DW735 Planer / Festool Domino XL*
> 
> This is a follow up to my previous blog post from last week. I took the HEAVY planer head off the threaded post so I could mount it to my Flip Top Cart easier. BAD IDEA!
> 
> ...


Congrats and glad to hear you have such great support


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Dewalt DW735 Planer / Festool Domino XL*
> 
> This is a follow up to my previous blog post from last week. I took the HEAVY planer head off the threaded post so I could mount it to my Flip Top Cart easier. BAD IDEA!
> 
> ...


Glad everything worked out.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*SawStop - Why'd I wait so long!!!! *

Over the last couple month's I've been planning and preparing for the build of my bedroom set and living room side tables. The first thing I new I needed/wanted to help me with these upcoming projects was the Festool Domino. Once that came in from Amazon and I got a chance to play with it I knew I had drank the "Green" Cool-Aid!!! lol, I started thinking,.....I going with Festool, time to start upgrading tools. I really wanted the Kapex down the road, so I put my 10" Dewalt Miter Saw on CL now thinking I'd get more money now instead of 2 years from now. I sold it within 24 hrs and bought the Festool PS300 Jigsaw so I could break down stock until I get the Kapex.

Well, that's the short story how I got my Domino and PS300 in my shop over the last month, this next addition I have NO CLUE why I needed a new saw other than my Ridgid R4512 was under powered & I wanted to build a torsion box assembly table. If I built one that would double as a out-feed table to my Ridgid I'd have had to build another one once I got the SawStop down the road - 4" shorter. To solve this, I said, why not buy it now…. that way I can build the assembly table I wanted that could double as an out-feed table.

I'm getting the Overarm Dust Collection through SawStop's Mail-in-Rebate their marketing these last 2 months.

Sold my R4512 at 8 a.m. this morning, bought my PCS at 4 p.m. and got to listen to it purr around 9 p.m.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *SawStop - Why'd I wait so long!!!! *
> 
> Over the last couple month's I've been planning and preparing for the build of my bedroom set and living room side tables. The first thing I new I needed/wanted to help me with these upcoming projects was the Festool Domino. Once that came in from Amazon and I got a chance to play with it I knew I had drank the "Green" Cool-Aid!!! lol, I started thinking,.....I going with Festool, time to start upgrading tools. I really wanted the Kapex down the road, so I put my 10" Dewalt Miter Saw on CL now thinking I'd get more money now instead of 2 years from now. I sold it within 24 hrs and bought the Festool PS300 Jigsaw so I could break down stock until I get the Kapex.
> 
> ...


beautiful saw, i hope you enjoy it!
thats my next tool also. the kapax is pretty expensive too.but i've been leaning towards that one also.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *SawStop - Why'd I wait so long!!!! *
> 
> Over the last couple month's I've been planning and preparing for the build of my bedroom set and living room side tables. The first thing I new I needed/wanted to help me with these upcoming projects was the Festool Domino. Once that came in from Amazon and I got a chance to play with it I knew I had drank the "Green" Cool-Aid!!! lol, I started thinking,.....I going with Festool, time to start upgrading tools. I really wanted the Kapex down the road, so I put my 10" Dewalt Miter Saw on CL now thinking I'd get more money now instead of 2 years from now. I sold it within 24 hrs and bought the Festool PS300 Jigsaw so I could break down stock until I get the Kapex.
> 
> ...


Lance…. Nice going. I see we think the same when it comes to buying tools. You have made some great up grades to your shop. Seems our better half are the same in supporting us and our sickness of great tools for making projects for the house. I have been thinking of this saw of the Laguna. Did you get the 3 HP?


----------



## rlamb007 (Jun 15, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *SawStop - Why'd I wait so long!!!! *
> 
> Over the last couple month's I've been planning and preparing for the build of my bedroom set and living room side tables. The first thing I new I needed/wanted to help me with these upcoming projects was the Festool Domino. Once that came in from Amazon and I got a chance to play with it I knew I had drank the "Green" Cool-Aid!!! lol, I started thinking,.....I going with Festool, time to start upgrading tools. I really wanted the Kapex down the road, so I put my 10" Dewalt Miter Saw on CL now thinking I'd get more money now instead of 2 years from now. I sold it within 24 hrs and bought the Festool PS300 Jigsaw so I could break down stock until I get the Kapex.
> 
> ...


I know it is wrong…But I am sooo Jealous. Ok, now you are running out of excuses you are going to have to start turning out the goods.  Very cool.. You need to give us a follow up later on what you think about the Sawstop. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

Lance09 said:


> *SawStop - Why'd I wait so long!!!! *
> 
> Over the last couple month's I've been planning and preparing for the build of my bedroom set and living room side tables. The first thing I new I needed/wanted to help me with these upcoming projects was the Festool Domino. Once that came in from Amazon and I got a chance to play with it I knew I had drank the "Green" Cool-Aid!!! lol, I started thinking,.....I going with Festool, time to start upgrading tools. I really wanted the Kapex down the road, so I put my 10" Dewalt Miter Saw on CL now thinking I'd get more money now instead of 2 years from now. I sold it within 24 hrs and bought the Festool PS300 Jigsaw so I could break down stock until I get the Kapex.
> 
> ...


when i first read the title of the blog quickly, i though it said "Build a Sawstop" lol


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *SawStop - Why'd I wait so long!!!! *
> 
> Over the last couple month's I've been planning and preparing for the build of my bedroom set and living room side tables. The first thing I new I needed/wanted to help me with these upcoming projects was the Festool Domino. Once that came in from Amazon and I got a chance to play with it I knew I had drank the "Green" Cool-Aid!!! lol, I started thinking,.....I going with Festool, time to start upgrading tools. I really wanted the Kapex down the road, so I put my 10" Dewalt Miter Saw on CL now thinking I'd get more money now instead of 2 years from now. I sold it within 24 hrs and bought the Festool PS300 Jigsaw so I could break down stock until I get the Kapex.
> 
> ...


That's better than gettin a new truck


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *SawStop - Why'd I wait so long!!!! *
> 
> Over the last couple month's I've been planning and preparing for the build of my bedroom set and living room side tables. The first thing I new I needed/wanted to help me with these upcoming projects was the Festool Domino. Once that came in from Amazon and I got a chance to play with it I knew I had drank the "Green" Cool-Aid!!! lol, I started thinking,.....I going with Festool, time to start upgrading tools. I really wanted the Kapex down the road, so I put my 10" Dewalt Miter Saw on CL now thinking I'd get more money now instead of 2 years from now. I sold it within 24 hrs and bought the Festool PS300 Jigsaw so I could break down stock until I get the Kapex.
> 
> ...


@Ken90712 - Haven't talked to you in a while, yeah, I got the 3HP w/ mobile base and thought long and hard between the 36" and 52" - final I went with the 36" only because I'm hooked and addicted to Festool now, and will be adding the TS-55 REQ once it comes out. The overarm dust collection should be here within 4-6 weeks due to the mail-in-rebate, FREE, I like FREE STUFF!!! I too was debating between the PCS or the Laguna. Ken, don't think twice about it, go with SawStop!! Your medical bill alone could pay for 2 of the saws, that was my thinking, plus my scratch golf game probably wouldn't be scratch anymore if I lost my thumb!

As for a review over the assembly; WOW, spectacular, I mean attention to detail, solid piece of machinery, you wouldn't believe some of the features it has when calibrating the table or blade. Out of the box, it was 2 thousands off from front to back on the blade, the fence was 1 thousands off, I just left it alone, that's good enough for me.

I highly recommend the PCS and I've only made 4 plywood cuts, however I did come from the R4512 underpowered contract saw so of course I'd recommend it!

I've got some awesome furniture projects coming up, that will take me into 2014, stay tuned!!


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *SawStop - Why'd I wait so long!!!! *
> 
> Over the last couple month's I've been planning and preparing for the build of my bedroom set and living room side tables. The first thing I new I needed/wanted to help me with these upcoming projects was the Festool Domino. Once that came in from Amazon and I got a chance to play with it I knew I had drank the "Green" Cool-Aid!!! lol, I started thinking,.....I going with Festool, time to start upgrading tools. I really wanted the Kapex down the road, so I put my 10" Dewalt Miter Saw on CL now thinking I'd get more money now instead of 2 years from now. I sold it within 24 hrs and bought the Festool PS300 Jigsaw so I could break down stock until I get the Kapex.
> 
> ...


The Sawstop table saws are very nice machines. I wish I had one. As you mentioned, the quality of the machine is top notch and the built in mobile base is a great feature.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *SawStop - Why'd I wait so long!!!! *
> 
> Over the last couple month's I've been planning and preparing for the build of my bedroom set and living room side tables. The first thing I new I needed/wanted to help me with these upcoming projects was the Festool Domino. Once that came in from Amazon and I got a chance to play with it I knew I had drank the "Green" Cool-Aid!!! lol, I started thinking,.....I going with Festool, time to start upgrading tools. I really wanted the Kapex down the road, so I put my 10" Dewalt Miter Saw on CL now thinking I'd get more money now instead of 2 years from now. I sold it within 24 hrs and bought the Festool PS300 Jigsaw so I could break down stock until I get the Kapex.
> 
> ...


Thats great, I will have to take that into consideration… Being I fix Aircraft all night and I would hate to mess up my golf game as well I should just get it….I think Ill have to make a trip out there for a golf game or you two just come to Southern California plenty of room here. Glad all is well. It has been to long since we chatted. Were is our new bedroom Mr? LOL


----------



## knothead (Aug 4, 2007)

Lance09 said:


> *SawStop - Why'd I wait so long!!!! *
> 
> Over the last couple month's I've been planning and preparing for the build of my bedroom set and living room side tables. The first thing I new I needed/wanted to help me with these upcoming projects was the Festool Domino. Once that came in from Amazon and I got a chance to play with it I knew I had drank the "Green" Cool-Aid!!! lol, I started thinking,.....I going with Festool, time to start upgrading tools. I really wanted the Kapex down the road, so I put my 10" Dewalt Miter Saw on CL now thinking I'd get more money now instead of 2 years from now. I sold it within 24 hrs and bought the Festool PS300 Jigsaw so I could break down stock until I get the Kapex.
> 
> ...


You are going to LOVE that SawStop! I have had mine for a little over 2 years now and it is an amazing performer. I have never tripped the brake and hope I never do but As an Aircraft Mechanic I depend on my hands and ALL of my fingers to make my living. The additional safety aspect of this saw is why I bought it but the thing has been a pure joy to have in my shop. Keep up the sawdust creation! - enjoy


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

Lance09 said:


> *SawStop - Why'd I wait so long!!!! *
> 
> Over the last couple month's I've been planning and preparing for the build of my bedroom set and living room side tables. The first thing I new I needed/wanted to help me with these upcoming projects was the Festool Domino. Once that came in from Amazon and I got a chance to play with it I knew I had drank the "Green" Cool-Aid!!! lol, I started thinking,.....I going with Festool, time to start upgrading tools. I really wanted the Kapex down the road, so I put my 10" Dewalt Miter Saw on CL now thinking I'd get more money now instead of 2 years from now. I sold it within 24 hrs and bought the Festool PS300 Jigsaw so I could break down stock until I get the Kapex.
> 
> ...


congrats on the new saw.
i'd considered the sawstop before i purchased my r4512.the wife told me to get it,but i couldn't spend the money.i'm a tightwad most of the time.i wish i'd bought it but maybe someday.
they seem like really well built saws.enjoy.


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *SawStop - Why'd I wait so long!!!! *
> 
> Over the last couple month's I've been planning and preparing for the build of my bedroom set and living room side tables. The first thing I new I needed/wanted to help me with these upcoming projects was the Festool Domino. Once that came in from Amazon and I got a chance to play with it I knew I had drank the "Green" Cool-Aid!!! lol, I started thinking,.....I going with Festool, time to start upgrading tools. I really wanted the Kapex down the road, so I put my 10" Dewalt Miter Saw on CL now thinking I'd get more money now instead of 2 years from now. I sold it within 24 hrs and bought the Festool PS300 Jigsaw so I could break down stock until I get the Kapex.
> 
> ...


Great saw, enjoy it!
I hope to get my shop rebuilt and rewired to power such a beauty in the future


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Miter Station / Ducting / Air Filtration / A/C & LIGHTS*

I've been working on the build of my shop since 2011 when we bought our house, started buying tools off CL or on sale, as well as building shop furniture to be more organized. I haven't posted on LJ in a while and I wanted to share whats been added to the shop in the last year. Many of you who have followed me on YouTube know that I've been a seasonal woodworker (April-Sept I'm golfing due to the Oklahoma heat) and moving forward that won't be the case anymore! I'm extremely happy with the addition of A/C to the shop, and so is my wife as her list of projects will get done faster.

In addition to the A/C I went with a new Laguna 2HP DC and hooked it up to Nordfabs ducting, worth the money as I was able to install all the ducting within an hour, (3 drops with 5 blast gates).

I finally got around to building my mitersaw station I've always wanted, the new Clearvue Mini was released just before I started building it so I was able to incorporate it into the station, works amazingly well.

Since I wanted to insulate the attic to help with the A/C I decided it was the perfect time to add lighting to the shop, I've need additional lighting for years and it's made a huge difference from before and after, I swear I've been woodworking in the dark! (Added 8 LED's fixtures, 10 total).

Finally, I installed a Jet Air Filtration box to help with the air clarity for the A/C, this machine picks up so much fine dust.

All in all, this past 4 years my shop has been a huge under haul of planning and shop design to get the best use of the space I have.

A/C update - It's bringing my 600 sq. ft. shop down to mid 70's while it's mid 90's outside with NO humidity, the system does run all day since my exterior walls aren't insulated. Electricity bills didn't go up drastically like some would think, Mini Split units are really efficient.

Future shop projects:

MFT Cart
Split Top Roubo


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Miter Station / Ducting / Air Filtration / A/C & LIGHTS*
> 
> I've been working on the build of my shop since 2011 when we bought our house, started buying tools off CL or on sale, as well as building shop furniture to be more organized. I haven't posted on LJ in a while and I wanted to share whats been added to the shop in the last year. Many of you who have followed me on YouTube know that I've been a seasonal woodworker (April-Sept I'm golfing due to the Oklahoma heat) and moving forward that won't be the case anymore! I'm extremely happy with the addition of A/C to the shop, and so is my wife as her list of projects will get done faster.
> 
> ...


Love it Lance. I'm in the same boat I need air conditioning as well. Love seeing your shop. Hope all is well buddy. Which Saw stop you have. I'm about to pull the trigger on one. I've been hemming and hawking long enough on this.


----------



## mmwoodstudio (Aug 5, 2014)

Lance09 said:


> *Miter Station / Ducting / Air Filtration / A/C & LIGHTS*
> 
> I've been working on the build of my shop since 2011 when we bought our house, started buying tools off CL or on sale, as well as building shop furniture to be more organized. I haven't posted on LJ in a while and I wanted to share whats been added to the shop in the last year. Many of you who have followed me on YouTube know that I've been a seasonal woodworker (April-Sept I'm golfing due to the Oklahoma heat) and moving forward that won't be the case anymore! I'm extremely happy with the addition of A/C to the shop, and so is my wife as her list of projects will get done faster.
> 
> ...


Looks great Lance! Been watching on Instagram.


----------



## emetric (Sep 21, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Miter Station / Ducting / Air Filtration / A/C & LIGHTS*
> 
> I've been working on the build of my shop since 2011 when we bought our house, started buying tools off CL or on sale, as well as building shop furniture to be more organized. I haven't posted on LJ in a while and I wanted to share whats been added to the shop in the last year. Many of you who have followed me on YouTube know that I've been a seasonal woodworker (April-Sept I'm golfing due to the Oklahoma heat) and moving forward that won't be the case anymore! I'm extremely happy with the addition of A/C to the shop, and so is my wife as her list of projects will get done faster.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome Lance! How many btus is your ac unit? We recently moved into a new house (where I have about 640 soft of shop space) and I also installed one of these units in my shop. I installed an 18000 but unit and it does an excellent job bringing the temperature down even in the summer. I have not insulated my garage doors yet, something that is definitely on the short list of improvements. I consulted with several sources and I arrived at the 18k unit, just wondering if you did the same.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Miter Station / Ducting / Air Filtration / A/C & LIGHTS*
> 
> I've been working on the build of my shop since 2011 when we bought our house, started buying tools off CL or on sale, as well as building shop furniture to be more organized. I haven't posted on LJ in a while and I wanted to share whats been added to the shop in the last year. Many of you who have followed me on YouTube know that I've been a seasonal woodworker (April-Sept I'm golfing due to the Oklahoma heat) and moving forward that won't be the case anymore! I'm extremely happy with the addition of A/C to the shop, and so is my wife as her list of projects will get done faster.
> 
> ...


Nice update Lance. You have come a long way. I see you have a different dust collector there. ?? or, am I just not with the program… lol


----------



## SpartyOn (Jul 10, 2012)

Lance09 said:


> *Miter Station / Ducting / Air Filtration / A/C & LIGHTS*
> 
> I've been working on the build of my shop since 2011 when we bought our house, started buying tools off CL or on sale, as well as building shop furniture to be more organized. I haven't posted on LJ in a while and I wanted to share whats been added to the shop in the last year. Many of you who have followed me on YouTube know that I've been a seasonal woodworker (April-Sept I'm golfing due to the Oklahoma heat) and moving forward that won't be the case anymore! I'm extremely happy with the addition of A/C to the shop, and so is my wife as her list of projects will get done faster.
> 
> ...


Very nice shop - excellent use of your space. It looks like you have a JET combination planer/jointer. Which one is it and how do you like it? i want to get one as well but haven't decided on the brand yet.

Jim


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Miter Station / Ducting / Air Filtration / A/C & LIGHTS*
> 
> I've been working on the build of my shop since 2011 when we bought our house, started buying tools off CL or on sale, as well as building shop furniture to be more organized. I haven't posted on LJ in a while and I wanted to share whats been added to the shop in the last year. Many of you who have followed me on YouTube know that I've been a seasonal woodworker (April-Sept I'm golfing due to the Oklahoma heat) and moving forward that won't be the case anymore! I'm extremely happy with the addition of A/C to the shop, and so is my wife as her list of projects will get done faster.
> 
> ...


Ken, How are you doing? I've got the 3HP Professional, excellent table saw!! Buy it, worth the money!


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Miter Station / Ducting / Air Filtration / A/C & LIGHTS*
> 
> I've been working on the build of my shop since 2011 when we bought our house, started buying tools off CL or on sale, as well as building shop furniture to be more organized. I haven't posted on LJ in a while and I wanted to share whats been added to the shop in the last year. Many of you who have followed me on YouTube know that I've been a seasonal woodworker (April-Sept I'm golfing due to the Oklahoma heat) and moving forward that won't be the case anymore! I'm extremely happy with the addition of A/C to the shop, and so is my wife as her list of projects will get done faster.
> 
> ...


Thanks Matthew, Instagram is a lot easier to post for me than YouTube or LJ.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Miter Station / Ducting / Air Filtration / A/C & LIGHTS*
> 
> I've been working on the build of my shop since 2011 when we bought our house, started buying tools off CL or on sale, as well as building shop furniture to be more organized. I haven't posted on LJ in a while and I wanted to share whats been added to the shop in the last year. Many of you who have followed me on YouTube know that I've been a seasonal woodworker (April-Sept I'm golfing due to the Oklahoma heat) and moving forward that won't be the case anymore! I'm extremely happy with the addition of A/C to the shop, and so is my wife as her list of projects will get done faster.
> 
> ...


Emetric, I got a Mitsubishi 18,000 btu heat and air mini split, works really well.

Insulate your garage, makes a huge difference, I installed 2 types on mine.

This one helps with radiant heat:

http://www.amazon.com/Reflectix-BP24050-24-Inch---50-Foot-Insulation/dp/B0009XCJA2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1441817416&sr=8-3&keywords=garage+insulation

This one helps the R value:

http://www.amazon.com/Matador-Garage-Door-Insulation-Designed/dp/B008OPLHVE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1441817416&sr=8-1&keywords=garage+insulation


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Miter Station / Ducting / Air Filtration / A/C & LIGHTS*
> 
> I've been working on the build of my shop since 2011 when we bought our house, started buying tools off CL or on sale, as well as building shop furniture to be more organized. I haven't posted on LJ in a while and I wanted to share whats been added to the shop in the last year. Many of you who have followed me on YouTube know that I've been a seasonal woodworker (April-Sept I'm golfing due to the Oklahoma heat) and moving forward that won't be the case anymore! I'm extremely happy with the addition of A/C to the shop, and so is my wife as her list of projects will get done faster.
> 
> ...


Roger, I did get a new DC, the Laguna 2 hp model, works really well!


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Miter Station / Ducting / Air Filtration / A/C & LIGHTS*
> 
> I've been working on the build of my shop since 2011 when we bought our house, started buying tools off CL or on sale, as well as building shop furniture to be more organized. I haven't posted on LJ in a while and I wanted to share whats been added to the shop in the last year. Many of you who have followed me on YouTube know that I've been a seasonal woodworker (April-Sept I'm golfing due to the Oklahoma heat) and moving forward that won't be the case anymore! I'm extremely happy with the addition of A/C to the shop, and so is my wife as her list of projects will get done faster.
> 
> ...


Spartyon, I have the 12" helical model, really nice machine. My only con about the units it the infeed and out feed tables, there too short if you need to run a board longer than 5' and Jet has some wave technology on the cast iron tops that i don't care for. Other than those 2 things, it's a nice machine for a small shop.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Miter Station / Ducting / Air Filtration / A/C & LIGHTS*
> 
> I've been working on the build of my shop since 2011 when we bought our house, started buying tools off CL or on sale, as well as building shop furniture to be more organized. I haven't posted on LJ in a while and I wanted to share whats been added to the shop in the last year. Many of you who have followed me on YouTube know that I've been a seasonal woodworker (April-Sept I'm golfing due to the Oklahoma heat) and moving forward that won't be the case anymore! I'm extremely happy with the addition of A/C to the shop, and so is my wife as her list of projects will get done faster.
> 
> ...


Doing well bro, Been a little hotter than we like for us sensitive Southern California whimps. In the low 100's. I really need to put air in my shop like as well. Will talk soon.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Shop Additions - A/C, Insulation, LED Lights & Wall Cabinets*

I spent Labor Day Weekend "working" but only the type of working I enjoy!

I can't get the embed link to work.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Shop Additions - A/C, Insulation, LED Lights & Wall Cabinets*
> 
> I spent Labor Day Weekend "working" but only the type of working I enjoy!
> 
> I can't get the embed link to work.


Good stuff Lance. Carry on. I like all those lights


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Shop Additions - A/C, Insulation, LED Lights & Wall Cabinets*
> 
> I spent Labor Day Weekend "working" but only the type of working I enjoy!
> 
> I can't get the embed link to work.


nice, always fun to watch. Hop all is well bud.


----------

